# HD RSNs Uplinked ... (still)



## jldhawk

11 RSN's uploaded in HD: 129 Satelite

Comcast Sports Net. West (Sacramento)
Altitude Sports & Entertainment
Fox Sports Arizona
Fox Sports Southwest
Fox Sports West
Fox Sports Bay Area
Fox Sports South
Comcast Sports Net
Fox Sports Northwest
Comcast Sports Net. Chicago
Fox Sports North Minnesota
Fox Sports North Wisconsin is on "Alternate" Channels


----------



## grooves12

Im assuming still not active... and does anyone know if these will be on fulltime, or will they be shared bandwidth... ie: only broadcast when the local Sportsnet is showing HD programming.


----------



## jldhawk

They are in the 300's for channel #'s so I'd assume they will replace the existing SD channels?


----------



## BFG

not full time, only when HD is on, and only 4 games at a time.

so if there are 5 or more hd games on from rsns a night, some will left out, but out of the 11 that's probably gonna be rare


----------



## John W

jldhawk said:


> 11 RSN's uploaded in HD: 129 Satelite
> 
> Comcast Sports Net. West (Sacramento)
> Altitude Sports & Entertainment
> Fox Sports Arizona
> Fox Sports Southwest
> Fox Sports West
> Fox Sports Bay Area
> Fox Sports South
> Comcast Sports Net
> Fox Sports Northwest
> Comcast Sports Net. Chicago
> Fox Sports North Minnesota
> Fox Sports North Wisconsin is on "Alternate" Channels


How about those of us looking at 110,119 and 61.5?


----------



## jldhawk

Looks like you get a few of those in HD:

MSG - Madison Square Garden Network
Fox Sports New York 
Sun Sports
Comcast Sports Net 
Fox Sports New England

Must have to have a VIP Receiver for the others? Not sure


----------



## tnsprin

jldhawk said:


> Looks like you get a few of those in HD:
> 
> MSG - Madison Square Garden Network
> Fox Sports New York
> Sun Sports
> Comcast Sports Net
> Fox Sports New England
> 
> Must have to have a VIP Receiver for the others? Not sure


Probably require a VIP for all these new HD channels.


----------



## P Smith

jldhawk said:


> 11 RSN's uploaded in HD: 129 Satelite
> <...>


I wouldn't say so - you misused a word "uploaded" here, when more appropriate word should be "added to system tables"


----------



## jldhawk

Well, yesterday, I didn't no anything but that 10-11 RSN MIGHT be added "SOON"
then I see them uplinked.
Now we know WHAT 10-11 RSN's we will get eventually.


----------



## James Long

Obviously some timesharing going on (some stations on the air while others off) unless they have figured out how to do 10 MPEG4s per TP

*EchoStar 5 at 129w*
TP 8
359 CSNWS
360 ALTUD
365 FOXAZ
366 FOXSW
367 FOXW
369 FOXBA
374 CSNMA*
376 FOXNW
379 CSNCH
386 FOXN

*EchoStar 3 at 61.5w*
TP 30
362 MSG
363 FOXNY
370 FOXS
372 SUN
374 CSNMA*
385 FOXNE

(* CSNMA is on both 61.5w and 129w)

Most likely four actual HD channels on 129w with the 10 RSNs and NHL/NBA channels sharing them as needed. And three actual HD channels on 61.5w with the six RSNs and NHL/NBA channels sharing them. (NHL/NBA channels typically point at RSN feeds anyways.)

The internal HDSKD channels reflects that arrangement.


----------



## jldhawk

I'm not 100% sure what happens when you talk about "Timesharing" but didn't Dish Network announce that they would be adding 10-11 RSN's in HD soon, and now you have this. So 4 RSN's in HD is not 10-11.
Not complaining, just confused.


----------



## BFG

the only thing most of those hd rsns provide are the games, and most of them only use a feed and do not have a 24/7 channel availble.

but they'll have 7 feeds available each night for games. And that should deffinetly cover all the channels they will provide feeds for


----------



## James Long

Timesharing

There are only four slots on 129° and 10 channels pointed at those slots.
All 10 channels cannot be active all the time - some nights, for example, CSNCH is on the air carrying a game and other nights another RSN has that slot and CSNCH HD is off the air. It won't be an issue until there are more than four of the 10 on 129° who are broadcasting in HD at the same time.

The same on 61.5° - six channels sharing three slots.

Whether or not you consider this not meeting the promise of 10-11 HD RSNs it is a good deal. Even IF E* gave all 15 RSNs listed their own full time slot you would see mostly SD or off the air. This is a good way of getting what is important, the actual HD programming of the RSNs, on the air without wasting a lot of satellite space.


----------



## John W

James Long said:
 

> Timesharing
> 
> There are only four slots on 129° and 10 channels pointed at those slots.
> All 10 channels cannot be active all the time - some nights, for example, CSNCH is on the air carrying a game and other nights another RSN has that slot and CSNCH HD is off the air. It won't be an issue until there are more than four of the 10 on 129° who are broadcasting in HD at the same time.
> 
> The same on 61.5° - six channels sharing three slots.
> 
> Whether or not you consider this not meeting the promise of 10-11 HD RSNs it is a good deal. Even IF E* gave all 15 RSNs listed their own full time slot you would see mostly SD or off the air. This is a good way of getting what is important, the actual HD programming of the RSNs, on the air without wasting a lot of satellite space.


Not much of a deal if you are looking at 110, 119 and 61.5 in Northern Indiana.


----------



## GeorgeLV

I'm assuming FSN Prime Ticket will also be a part of the rotation since it's the companion channel for FSN West.


----------



## leegart

No NESN????? They have the Red Sox and the Bruins! Anything in the works?


----------



## James Long

John W said:


> Not much of a deal if you are looking at 110, 119 and 61.5 in Northern Indiana.


With Chicago HD locals on 129° it seems to make sense to put CSNCH HD on 129° (as needed). Looks like we need D1000's or to spin our 61.5° dishes around to 129° if we want CSNCH's HD games.

(Although the Atlanta HD on 61.5° vs FOXS HD on 129° doesn't make sense.)

As far as the 'missing' RSNs - this is the only the first day of uplinks. Perhaps there will be more to come. 27 RSNs with 15 tied to the HD slots - how many of those 27 RSNs broadcast regularly in HD?


----------



## BFG

they are missing rsns that are part of a single entity (fox owned fsns) that I expect will be added


----------



## P Smith

The [email protected] full of MPEG-2 channels, only. Check current rates.


----------



## ssmith10pn

Good thing I have a DPP44. Looks like I need to point at 61.5 and 129.


----------



## derwin0

Timesharing is simple.
For instance, several of the FSN's showed the same game last Saturday. Just have each channel number for those FSN's point to the same HD video stream. Viola, they all show the game in HD.
The only real problem would be if there were more than 4 *different* HD games on at once.


----------



## jldhawk

Those of you on 61.5, do you have VIP Receivers? can't you just switch to 129? with a D1000?
I'm not complaining at all.
I buy NHL Center Ice, so I'll get more games in HD this year then ever.
Now I'll have a BUNCH more Beer in my house when my Buddies BRING it to my house! (And leave it here after the game)


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Some folks can't see 129 from where they are... I'm guessing they are putting the RSNs on 61.5 or 129 based on the regions, such that they don't expect folks in those areas will need to see the other location.

Also, this seems to put to bed the idea that you could be able to subscribe to all RSNs in HD... looks like you'll just get the one available in your market in HD and not all the others.


----------



## garys

I am in NE PA. Absolutely no way this area could pull in 129.


----------



## jldhawk

I guess I had forgotten about the 129 signal strength.
But will these new RSN's require a VIP Receiver?


----------



## TheRatPatrol

I'm curious to know, (sorry if this was already asked) are these on conus or spot beam for each region?


----------



## BFG

conus


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Since we were told back in Feb of this year that all new HD would require a ViP receiver... I must believe these RSNs will be no different.

I thought they *might* make an exception with StarzHD, in that folks like me with a 6000u can still add HBO & SHO and get those in HD, so I would expect to be able to get StarzHD if I added those as well... but StarzHD is one of the channels that not only requires the ViP but is even supposedly really using MPEG4 compression.

So I have to think the RSNs will follow that pattern too.


----------



## James Long

Yep - they are currently flagged for ViP only ...


----------



## chriscpmtmp

Minnesota and Wisconsin, but no Detroit? Agggggh....... These guys are killing me....


----------



## TheRatPatrol

BFG said:


> conus


This puts a little presure on D* then.


----------



## sNEIRBO

chriscpmtmp said:


> Minnesota and Wisconsin, but no Detroit? Agggggh....... These guys are killing me....


At least we've got to see a lot of Tigers games on ESPN-HD this summer . . .

I'm right there with you in bewilderment.


----------



## chriscpmtmp

sNEIRBO said:


> At least we've got to see a lot of Tigers games on ESPN-HD this summer . . .
> 
> I'm right there with you in bewilderment.


Hmmmm, for me all but one was blacked out because of FSD. Despite the issues downtown, we are still a top 10 market. Hopefully they will fix this sooner rather than later. All my in-laws have DirecTV. They are already laughing about having FSD-HD first. They'll reall laugh at this ...


----------



## James Long

theratpatrol said:


> This puts a little presure on D* then.


Perhaps. ConUS helps make sure there are not people within a market that don't get a signal due to the limited size of spotbeams (a problem D* has had with small spots and locals). At the moment we don't know if one will get a HD signal for more than their own local RSNs - especially with some on 61.5° and others on 129°.

We also don't know where the RSNs will land and can't assume one way or another that there will be more uplinks. I expect more will be uplinked.


----------



## Dish Cubfan

It seems that every time my loser team the Cubs are on the HDPPV - they are blacked out. 

I have the MLB package and the RSN package. The games are also blacked out on ESPNHD when they are on CCSNCH. 

Will this all be resolved soon if the RSN are added in HD?

It seems the only way I will be able to watch any of theloacal market games in HD is if they get there own HD devoted channel.


----------



## James Long

If you get CSNCH in SD you will likely get CSNCH in HD. There is some wierdness in the uplinks at the moment (CSNCH originally and appropriately on 129° has been bumped over to 61.5° and FSN-S is on 61.5° --- both of those would be better off on 129° as their local HD markets are both on 129°).

ALL of the HD RSNs should be considered test uplinks. No guarantee that they will remain where they are or even that they will be available - although E* did say that HD RSNs would be released 'very very soon' about a month ago.


----------



## Dish Cubfan

Thanks for the info. Maybe you can help me understand somethnig about the MLB package. I understand how the black outs work, but when CCSNCH is airing on HDPPV - they black it out even though that is my local regional network. Since the HDPPV is a mirror image of CCSNCH - why does this happen? Other RSNs that are not local are available on the HDPPV. Just doesn't make any sense... and when I call Dish - the CSR doesn't have a clue.


----------



## adgreer

Any news of when we will be able to see this on their website?


----------



## James Long

*On Blackouts ...*
When programming rights get involved it's easier just to give up and hope for the best ... most likely what happened in your case is that HDNet got the rights to carry the program outside of the CSNCH market. Since they didn't buy the rights to carry the program within that market, and you are in that market, you can't see the program.

It doesn't matter that you can't currently get CSNCH HD or even if HDNet carries the CSNCH HD feed intact with no editing (comercial inserts or whatever). HDNet doesn't have the right to show you that program.

*On Availability ...*
It would be really good for E* to be able to announce these for the chat on Monday ... but there is no telling if they will be announced then as available or if the announcement will be a "very very very soon".


----------



## Yes616

No Mets?
Come on E* Sportsnet New York is a must have for me.
I hope the RSN's that were just uplinked aren't the only ones to be turned on.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

James Long said:


> If you get CSNCH in SD you will likely get CSNCH in HD. There is some wierdness in the uplinks at the moment (CSNCH originally and appropriately on 129° has been bumped over to 61.5° and FSN-S is on 61.5° --- both of those would be better off on 129° as their local HD markets are both on 129°).


Putting FSN-S on 129 only doesn't make sense for here in NC... where some folks have had troubles getting 129 vs a nice look at 61.5 from here and FSN-S carries lots of ACC games during college sports seasons, particularly basketball and football.

I wouldn't be happy if FSN-S HD was only on 129 because I intend to keep my second dish pointed at 61.5... and wouldn't want to try and get 4 satellite locations into the mix. So I would prefer them to keep FSN-S on 61.5 and move the Atlanta locals to 61.5 OR 119 or something and then go fix those folks with a 61.5 dish.

But then that's me.


----------



## James Long

They could also put FSN-S on both satellites.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

James Long said:


> They could also put FSN-S on both satellites.


That's true too... hopefully they figure it all out in a way that makes sense by the time they go live with them.


----------



## Jeff P

So does anyone know anything on availability on these?

I REALLY want to see my Big 12 regional football games in HD!  

I called into the Charlie Chat tonight to ask about this, but the operator I was sent to informed me that "Fox Sports Net" doesn't currently broadcast in HD."  

I then sent an e-mail in to the Charlie Chat, but it looks like it's not getting answered...

So it looks like we're DEFINITLY getting the FSN regionals in HD... just a question of when... right?


----------



## James Long

Very Very Soon ...

Not mentioned on this Chat ... sorry.


----------



## Jeff P

Thanks Jim!

I hope "very very soon" is by Thanksgiving weekend, when my Oklahoma State Cowboys will take on the Sooners on FS-SW-HD.


----------



## bkleven

Go Pokes!

I'm with you Jeff, but I also would really like to see some of the marquee Big XII matchups in HD... ah, that would be great.

Question for everyone though... I'm just north of Denver, and I didn't see FSN-RM on the list. Does anyone know how this HD thing will work if I get the MultiSport package to pick up some of the other FSNs? Is the HD reserved only for those in that locale? I'm concerned because a big chunk of the Big XII games on FSN seem to be on FSN-SW if I remember right. Some CU games are on FSN-RM occasionally, but I'm not sure if anyone actually wants to watch CU play this year....


----------



## Jeff P

> I'm with you Jeff, but I also would really like to see some of the marquee Big XII matchups in HD... ah, that would be great.


Well, once the conference season gets underway, you should be able to see the "marquee" Big 12 matchups in HD, because remember that the "marquee" game of the week will be featured in the 2:30 CT/1:30 MT slot on ABC, most likely in HD. For example, the OU-Washington game this past weekend was in HD on ABC and it looked great. (Even though the Sooners, by definition, are ugly) 

The 11:30 a.m. CT and 7 p.m. CT FSN games are typically the "lesser" games, but I, of course, would like to see those broadcast in HD very soon as well.



> I'm concerned because a big chunk of the Big XII games on FSN seem to be on FSN-SW if I remember right.


The way I've always understood the TV package with FSN was that they produce the two Big 12 games per week, and they are aired on whatever your respective FSN regional network is in "Big 12 country" -- which means FS-SW in Oklahoma and Texas, FS-MW in Kansas, Missouri, Iowa, and Nebraska, and FS-RM in Colorado.

One thing I *will* be curious about is if they actually produce every Big 12 game in HD. I could see FSN balking at rolling HD production trucks to places like Stillwater, Ames, Lubbuck, Manhattan, etc., to produce regional HD broadcasts.

The OSU-OU game will definitly be in HD, becuase it has already been announced as a national broadcast, but I wonder about the regional ones...


----------



## bulldog200024

This is great news. Even though my RSN (FS Midwest) is not included, Hopefully this will open the door.


----------



## nuzzy

I read on the "other" forum that it was supposed to be today...


----------



## James Long

nuzzy said:


> I read on the "other" forum that it was supposed to be today...


It could have been today, but that was wishful thinking and speculation, regardless of who was wishfully thinking.


----------



## Jeff P

> It could have been today, but that was wishful thinking and speculation, regardless of who was wishfully thinking.


James,

Just out of curiosity, do you know of any ballpark figure?

Are we talking in the next few weeks?


----------



## gopokes

Jeff P said:


> Well, once the conference season gets underway, you should be able to see the "marquee" Big 12 matchups in HD, because remember that the "marquee" game of the week will be featured in the 2:30 CT/1:30 MT slot on ABC, most likely in HD. For example, the OU-Washington game this past weekend was in HD on ABC and it looked great. (Even though the Sooners, by definition, are ugly)
> 
> The 11:30 a.m. CT and 7 p.m. CT FSN games are typically the "lesser" games, but I, of course, would like to see those broadcast in HD very soon as well.
> 
> The way I've always understood the TV package with FSN was that they produce the two Big 12 games per week, and they are aired on whatever your respective FSN regional network is in "Big 12 country" -- which means FS-SW in Oklahoma and Texas, FS-MW in Kansas, Missouri, Iowa, and Nebraska, and FS-RM in Colorado.
> 
> One thing I *will* be curious about is if they actually produce every Big 12 game in HD. I could see FSN balking at rolling HD production trucks to places like Stillwater, Ames, Lubbuck, Manhattan, etc., to produce regional HD broadcasts.
> 
> The OSU-OU game will definitly be in HD, becuase it has already been announced as a national broadcast, but I wonder about the regional ones...


I live in the FoxSW area and I watched their regional game last Saturday between Missouri and Ole Miss. In the corner it showed FoxSports HD, and they talked about serveral times how this was a game in HD.

New to the forum, just got Dish a month ago love the HD. Had been with Directv for past 5 years. Left due to lack of HD, and overpriced NFL Ticket. Nice to see other Poke fans!


----------



## Ryan

I'm curious if only top tier sports (MLB, NBA, NHL) will be picked up. Some areas do have access to minor league hockey, baseball, college football, NCAA basketball, indoor lacrosse, etc.

Not that it would ever be on satellite, but I did catch an indoor lacrosse game in HD last winter on Comcast Sportsnet Philly. The Flyers had played earlier in the day, and the HD equipment and cameras were already in place for that game, so the lacrosse broadcast used it too. It was very nice to see, actually!

Altitude does heavy coverage of their lacrosse team (the Colorado Mammoth) as I believe the network, the Avalanche and the Mammoth are all partnered somehow. I could easily see a situation where a Mammoth game the same day as an Avalanche game might use the HD equipment.


----------



## timmy1376

Stupid question here, but if we get Altitude here in Kansas, would we also get the HD version?


----------



## James Long

Jeff P said:


> James,
> 
> Just out of curiosity, do you know of any ballpark figure?
> 
> Are we talking in the next few weeks?


We were told 'very very soon' a month ago, then there was no mention of HD RSNs on this week's chat. Your guess is as good as mine.

It could be today - it could be October or November.


----------



## HDlover

I assume/hope they are on in time for the start of Hockey season. However "very, very soon" should be less than a month AFAIK.


----------



## harsh

I guess at the point that these RSNs are made available, we should stop saying that 129 and 61.5 are mirrors of each other.

What happens to the sports pack subscribers?


----------



## James Long

harsh said:


> I guess at the point that these RSNs are made available, we should stop saying that 129 and 61.5 are mirrors of each other.


I have not started.

They should be considered mirrors for NATIONAL HD, but that is it. There is enough variance when it comes to local HDs and other content (internationals on 61.5° and the HD demo channel) that I wouldn't call them mirrors without the qualifier 'for national HD'.

Until HD RSNs are actually put in place we won't know who will get them. It is possible that you will only get the one in your own market (sorry sports pack subscribers). At this point anything E* does is an addition to programming. How far that addition will go is yet to be seen.


----------



## jimborst

Would sure be nice for the last games of the baseball season! Are you listening Dish?


----------



## kmcnamara

It stinks that they're only doing this on 129 - which is their crappiest bird. They should mirror the HD regional sports nets on 61.5 too.


----------



## James Long

Some are on 61.5°, others are on 129°. Hopefully their final placements will be made differently than some of them are currently placed.


----------



## DanB474

"Very Soon"

Not. Still no RSN's available. Maybe in the next couple of weeks hopefully? Baseball season is winding down, and Hockey season is starting "very soon". Hurry up please E*.


----------



## grooves12

I'm just hoping for FSN Bay Area HD in time for Sharks Season.


----------



## jldhawk

Altitude for the AVS in HD first....................J/K


----------



## AdamDStone

I have D 1000 and have signal strength on 129....When I go to 365 (the Fox Sports Arizona HD feed), it is not there...

Does that mean I am not getting my RSN in HD, or do they only appear when there is a HD game on?


----------



## saweetnesstrev

What about Sports Time Ohio HD?


----------



## mdgolf

grooves12 said:


> I'm just hoping for FSN Bay Area HD in time for Sharks Season.


Same here....following the puck is sooooo much easier and enjoyable in HD. :righton:


----------



## jldhawk

AdamDStone said:


> I have D 1000 and have signal strength on 129....When I go to 365 (the Fox Sports Arizona HD feed), it is not there...
> 
> Does that mean I am not getting my RSN in HD, or do they only appear when there is a HD game on?


The HD RSN's have been uplinked but NOT TURNED on yet.


----------



## slowmo

When they are finally turned on, will they be given the normal 4-digit channel number? Will we see them automatically when we select "All HD" when pulling up the guide?


----------



## DanB474

grooves12 said:


> I'm just hoping for FSN Bay Area HD in time for Sharks Season.


Me too. It was one of the first uplinked, so hopefully that's good news. October 5th is the home opener in HD on FSN-BA. I sure hope it's up and running by then.


----------



## James Long

:welcome_s


slowmo said:


> When they are finally turned on, will they be given the normal 4-digit channel number? Will we see them automatically when we select "All HD" when pulling up the guide?


The HD RSNs are uplinked (not available) in the high 300's between the premium movie channels and specialty sports channels. They will show in your guide when available and I have no doubt that they will be listed in the "ALL HD" selection in your guide.


----------



## Hunter Green

DanB474 said:


> "Very Soon"


Oh, come on, how could you not say "Real Soon Now"? Do I have to do everything around here?


----------



## James Long

Tuesday.

Which Tuesday I do not know.
They may even be on before the Tuesday.
But the channels will be on on Tuesday ... eventually ...


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Something funny... if the channels work like we are guessing they may work... that being, even when enabled they will only be active when programming is in HD on them... then they might not be available on Tuesday if there are no games that day


----------



## hughh

HDMe said:


> Something funny... if the channels work like we are guessing they may work... that being, even when enabled they will only be active when programming is in HD on them... then they might not be available on Tuesday if there are no games that day


I just moved to E* from D* and email E* four days ago about the Texas Rangers baseball game that was being telecast on that evening in HD. I asked what channel and so far I have not received a reply.

About a month ago or so I was able to watch a game on HD, that was on D* ch 95or 97 and it said FSW D. Those two channels are reserved for special HD events.

I called D* a few days later about another Rangers game on HD and was told to look at those two channels plus ch 96 which is non-existant in my area. Then he checked while the Rangers game was in progress and he came back saying the game was blacked-ot in my area on FSN D. However, I was watching the game on FSW analog!


----------



## James Long

HDMe said:


> Something funny... if the channels work like we are guessing they may work... that being, even when enabled they will only be active when programming is in HD on them... then they might not be available on Tuesday if there are no games that day


Yet they will remain in the guide on "Tuesday" even if there is no content to air on that particular Tuesday ... most likely they will be showing "off-air".

At the moment they are not to the point of being in the guide ...


----------



## IowaStateFan

James Long said:


> Tuesday.
> 
> Which Tuesday I do not know.
> They may even be on before the Tuesday.
> But the channels will be on on Tuesday ... eventually ...


Since today is Monday does that mean they'll be on tomorrow - as in the sign at the bar that says "free beer tomorrow".


----------



## James Long

The day after they are turned on, tomorrow will be yesterday.

And the temporal police will once again have to sort things out. Probably that James T. Kirk again ...


----------



## Jeff P

Sure would be nice to get these things live before the end of football season...

I feel like I'm being taunted on Saturdays watching Big 12 football games on Fox Sports Southwest in SD with that little "*HD*" bug in the upper right corner!


----------



## kdwebsol

I sure wish they would turn this first round of RSN in HD on. NESN is not on the list and the Bruins start up in October. If there are more delays for the first round then I fear that I will miss the entire season. Then baseball will start again and I will miss another season of the Redsox. I have a nice 42” TV with the HD bronze package and I still have to go over to my friends to watch NESN in HD on DirecTV. Every time I go over there he make a comment like “I thought Dish has the most HD, but I have NESN” 

Dish, please get NESN soon........

Ken


----------



## slowmo

James Long said:


> :welcome_sThe HD RSNs are uplinked (not available) in the high 300's between the premium movie channels and specialty sports channels. They will show in your guide when available and I have no doubt that they will be listed in the "ALL HD" selection in your guide.


Thanks...I'll wait for Tuesday


----------



## dbconsultant

James Long said:


> Tuesday.
> 
> Which Tuesday I do not know.
> They may even be on before the Tuesday.
> But the channels will be on on Tuesday ... eventually ...


James, you're taking instructions from my grandparents! Whenever they would take us on a trip, whenever we asked, "When will we get there?", we were always told, "10 more minutes." We would sometimes hear the same answer numerous times for 2 hours! So your "Tuesday" answer reminded me of what it took to placate me when I was a child. :lol:


----------



## Brian_C6

I Need Nesn-hd!!!!! Wtf!!!!

Dish is the ONLY provider without it. Its sad to think I am contimplating making the switch for this station. New Englanders are SERIOUS about their NESN


----------



## kdwebsol

I feel your pain. The problem is that NESN HD is not on this list. So I guess we are out of luck for a long long time. The only option is to go back to cable are switch to DirecTV. Personally I do not want to but as you said we love our NESN and will do what we have to to get it.


----------



## kdwebsol

Every provider but Dish in the area carries NESN HD.

http://www.boston.com/sports/nesn/aboutus/hd/


----------



## DanB474

kdwebsol said:


> Every provider but Dish in the area carries NESN HD.
> 
> http://www.boston.com/sports/nesn/aboutus/hd/


And every provider but Dish carries FSN-BA HD. Is it time to switch? A timetable would be nice at least. I hate this waiting game.


----------



## SMosher

I've waited this long. Whats another couple .... days?


----------



## Jeff P

OK -- so going back to the first post in this thread, it looks like the HD RSNs were uplinked on (or around) Sept. 7. That's almost a month ago.

Can anyone "in the know" (James?) give us a ballpark figure on how long the wait typically is in between "uplink" and "go live to customers" is? Is it 4 weeks? 8 weeks? 12 weeks? Bueller? Anyone?


----------



## tnsprin

Jeff P said:


> OK -- so going back to the first post in this thread, it looks like the HD RSNs were uplinked on (or around) Sept. 7. That's almost a month ago.
> 
> Can anyone "in the know" (James?) give us a ballpark figure on how long the wait typically is in between "uplink" and "go live to customers" is? Is it 4 weeks? 8 weeks? 12 weeks? Bueller? Anyone?


In the past its been as soon as same day to never. Uplink alone means only interest in carrying.

Then announced the HD RSN intent back in May, and in the August chat said very very soon.


----------



## James Long

I believe the longest a channel has been continuously uplinked before it was released to customers is a year. There have been a few that were up and down so often (uplinked, never available, dropped, uplinked again, etc) that it confuses everyone.

I'm suprised these are not up already ... especially with the "very very soon" comment in August. My best guess is that they are still working out the contracts.


----------



## Jeff P

Thanks for the insight, James.


----------



## HDlover

DanB474 said:


> And every provider but Dish carries FSN-BA HD. Is it time to switch? A timetable would be nice at least. I hate this waiting game.


Not if you are in a non upgraded Comcast area. This is one of many reasons I went to Dish. Hopefully they are aiming for the start of Hockey season.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Also (and hopefully) it could be they are still trying to figure out which satellites to put them on since some of us are in locations that need an RSN that others need on a different satellite (the 129 vs 61.5 thing)


----------



## kdwebsol

If they are still working on contracts and which satellites to put them on why would that have said “very very soon”. Contacts can take a very very long time to come to an agreement and you really do not have control of the other party. I would think that with a statement of “very very soon” would tell me that the contracts are done. 

Or Maybe my definition of “very very soon” is different.....


----------



## Jeff P

> If they are still working on contracts and which satellites to put them on why would that have said "very very soon". Contacts can take a very very long time to come to an agreement and you really do not have control of the other party. I would think that with a statement of "very very soon" would tell me that the contracts are done.


Well, to be fair, they could be in the final stages of working the contract, where the lawers on each side are just going back and fourth on certain wording, vesus being at the beginning of the contract process.

Based on past experience, you can know that the former typically takes maybe 4-6 weeks, versus the latter, which could take 4-6 months.


----------



## lionsrule

No FSN DETROIT = I don't care........


----------



## Suomi

lionsrule said:


> No FSN DETROIT = I don't care........


Exactly. I'm so tired of watching the Red Wings in SD knowing that the game is "available" in HD.


----------



## DanB474

Suomi said:


> Exactly. I'm so tired of watching the Red Wings in SD knowing that the game is "available" in HD.


Your Wings got spanked by the Canucks anyway. At least you didn't have to see that in HD :lol:


----------



## HDlover

Well, this hasn't been "very soon" by any stretch of the imagination! :grrr:


----------



## Rick_R

Washington vs USC will be on FSN in HD. However I will not get it in HD. Lets get going guys.

Rick R


----------



## Suomi

DanB474 said:


> Your Wings got spanked by the Canucks anyway. At least you didn't have to see that in HD :lol:


They sure did. :lol: Seeing it in HD would have been the only consolation.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

HDlover said:


> Well, this hasn't been "very soon" by any stretch of the imagination! :grrr:


Relative to infinity (never), anytime in the next few years would qualify technically as "very soon"


----------



## HDlover

I should live so long (infinity) and you're not helping. :nono: I'm too annoyed to be amused.


----------



## GeeWhiz1

If they hadn't said anything, we would have just been angry because D* has them or is getting them. But since we were told that they would be up "very soon", we're all pi**ed. 

I guess we can't win for losing. :lol:


----------



## DanB474

Come on Dish. What's the friggin hold up? Very very soon would have been by now. Hockey season has started, and once again I'm missing HD games because Dish is blowing it. I already missed Thursday's HD Sharks game, now apparently I'm going to miss tonights HD broadcast as well. Thanks Dish.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

I hate to say it... but this is the same old same old... People get mad at Dish for not adding a channel... then mad when they hear Dish is in negotiations... mad if they see it being tested on an uplink... mad when it doesn't come on tomorrow.... THEN, when it finally does light up... same people are mad at Dish for not having some other completely different channel.

Makes it look like no one is ever happy watching what they have... which, if you think about it, from Dish's perspective... if folks are going to complain all the time anyway, then why hurry?


----------



## HDlover

If you do what you say you're going to do, people will be happy and not complain. So far this seems like just a ruse to keep subscribers from jumping to D*. I don't know how much longer it will work. I imagine E* subscribers have already begun to jump ship over this. One of the reasons I got E* was because they said they would have them "very soon". So far I feel cheated and this is leaving a bad taste in my mouth. Until we get these I've stopped recommending E* and telling people if you want your RSN in HD, get D*!


----------



## SMosher

Take as long as you need E*, the channels will come. 

I still love the price I pay for what I currently have coming across my sats and refuse to complain cause this or that hasnt been added as of yet. I'm greatful. Just fix the sound on my 622 :hurah: .


thats my 2 cents


----------



## kdwebsol

Hdlover I agree with you. A friend of mine asked for a dishClub card because they finally had it with cable. Sadly I said if you want NESN in HD then either stay with cable or get DirecTV. Dish does have more HD then direcTV but more is not always better.

RSN in HD are more important then having all the Voom channels. New customers are not going to say WOW Gallery HD, Treasure HD and Kung Fu HD. They are going to be asking can I see the Red Sox and Bruins in HD. We love our sports in New England and Dish is dropping the ball on this one. 

I love the 622 and really do not want to switch so I am begging again. Please get these RSN working so maybe before the Red Sox start next year Dish will have NESN. For now I will recommend direcTV to family and friends who want HD. Don't really want to, but they will be mad at me if they are missing NESN HD. Plus I need some place to go see the Bruins in HD.


----------



## tnsprin

kdwebsol said:


> Hdlover I agree with you. A friend of mine asked for a dishClub card because they finally had it with cable. Sadly I said if you want NESN in HD then either stay with cable or get DirecTV. Dish does have more HD then direcTV but more is not always better.
> 
> RSN in HD are more important then having all the Voom channels. New customers are not going to say WOW Gallery HD, Treasure HD and Kung Fu HD. They are going to be asking can I see the Red Sox and Bruins in HD. We love our sports in New England and Dish is dropping the ball on this one.
> 
> I love the 622 and really do not want to switch so I am begging again. Please get these RSN working so maybe before the Red Sox start next year Dish will have NESN. For now I will recommend direcTV to family and friends who want HD. Don't really want to, but they will be mad at me if they are missing NESN HD. Plus I need some place to go see the Bruins in HD.


I suspect NESN-HD may be added in the future, but they are not even saying officially which ones they are about to add even though we can guess from those that have been uplinked.

They only said about 13 this year and more by next summer.


----------



## Dish Cubfan

Dish should figure out a way for those with the MLB package to get the RSN in HD as long as you subscribe. Too many times all that blackout garbage gets in the way and even local sports channels are blacked out in HD.


----------



## jldhawk

There are THREE NHL games on tonight in HD, why isn't Dish carrying ANY OF THEM?
*NHL N.J. Devils vs. N.Y. Rangers (Regional) 7:00 PM MSG (1080i)
NHL Chicago Blackhawks vs. Colorado Avalanche (Regional) 9:00 PM Altitude (1080i)
NHL Detroit Red Wings vs. L.A. Kings (Regional) 10:30 PM FSN W (720p)*


----------



## DanB474

jldhawk said:


> There are THREE NHL games on tonight in HD, why isn't Dish carrying ANY OF THEM?
> *NHL N.J. Devils vs. N.Y. Rangers (Regional) 7:00 PM MSG (1080i)
> NHL Chicago Blackhawks vs. Colorado Avalanche (Regional) 9:00 PM Altitude (1080i)
> NHL Detroit Red Wings vs. L.A. Kings (Regional) 10:30 PM FSN W (720p)*


Because someone is dragging their feet and not getting these HD games to us. I'm fed up. At least give me my RSN in HD. I'm missing so much HD sports it's sickening.


----------



## cyclone27

jldhawk said:


> There are THREE NHL games on tonight in HD, why isn't Dish carrying ANY OF THEM?
> *NHL N.J. Devils vs. N.Y. Rangers (Regional) 7:00 PM MSG (1080i)
> NHL Chicago Blackhawks vs. Colorado Avalanche (Regional) 9:00 PM Altitude (1080i)
> NHL Detroit Red Wings vs. L.A. Kings (Regional) 10:30 PM FSN W (720p)*


Detroit-LA game was on Channel 9467 last night.


----------



## JimFunk

Does anyone know which HD package will the RSN HD be included in? I'm thinking of getting the Silver package at the moment which includes Fox Sports in SD. Let's say I sign up for the Silver Package for 18 month contract, and next month I find out it will only be on the Gold package, then will I be charged extra (besides the additional $10 for a higher grade) if I switch to Gold? I heard Dish doesn't really accomodate existing customers once they get you hooked up.


----------



## DanB474

JimFunk said:


> Does anyone know which HD package will the RSN HD be included in? I'm thinking of getting the Silver package at the moment which includes Fox Sports in SD. Let's say I sign up for the Silver Package for 18 month contract, and next month I find out it will only be on the Gold package, then will I be charged extra (besides the additional $10 for a higher grade) if I switch to Gold? I heard Dish doesn't really accomodate existing customers once they get you hooked up.


No, you'd be fine. The way things are usually done, if you get the SD version of a channel via your package, you would also get the HD version. If for some reason they DID only come out with your FSN-HD channel on the Gold package, you could upgrade for no penalty. Dish doesn't charge you a fee to upgrade your package.

I have the silver package, but will be upgrading to the Dish-HD Gold package at the end of the month so I can see my Sharks on Versus.


----------



## SMosher

DanB474 said:


> No, you'd be fine. The way things are usually done, if you get the SD version of a channel via your package, you would also get the HD version. If for some reason they DID only come out with your FSN-HD channel on the Gold package, you could upgrade for no penalty. Dish doesn't charge you a fee to upgrade your package.
> 
> I have the silver package, but will be upgrading to the Dish-HD Gold package at the end of the month so I can see my Sharks on Versus.


Go SHARKS!


----------



## Rob Glasser

Well, this was just posted on AVS Forum's Seattle - Comcast thread. The user said he got it froma FSN (Fox Sports Northwest) e-mail list he is on. Tried to find an actual press release to link to but haven't seen one yet.

Unless Dish starts carrying the RSN's quickly they will be about the only provider in the Seattle area NOT carrying FSN-HD. *sigh*



> FSN HD EXPANDS ON SONICS OPENING NIGHT, NOW BOASTS 120 EVENTS PER YEAR FOR SONICS, MARINERS, BLAZERS, COLLEGE FOOTBALL
> FSN HD Now Available in 2.2 Million Homes
> 
> FSN Northwest, the leading provider of sports programming and production in the Northwest, has announced a new package of games on FSN HD that provides viewers a minimum of 120 live events per year in high-definition featuring the Seattle Sonics, Seattle Mariners, Portland Trail Blazers and NCAA football. With carriage on cable and satellite providers including Comcast, DirecTV, Click! Network, Wave Broadband and Bend Broadband, live events on FSN in high definition may reach as many as 2.2 million homes of the more than 3.4 million homes that FSN Northwest services.
> 
> Sports fans and television experts alike argue that game action is the absolute best application of the high-definition technology. With a clearer, sharper and more vibrant image, HD delivers a game into your home with the kind of detail that isn't even available from the closest seat in the stadium. You'll see the sweat on the pitcher's forehead, the point guard's eyes look up the court for an alley-oop, the receiver's fingertip stretching out to make the touchdown grab with a clarity that won't allow you to take your eyes off the television screen.
> 
> The regional network will begin its new local HD package with high-definition telecasts of all Sonics home games on FSN in the 2006-07 season to area HD cable and satellite subscribers. The schedule of Sonics games in HD tips off Opening Night on November 1st at 7:00pm when the Sonics take on the Portland Trail Blazers. The Trail Blazers will be featured 35 times this season on FSN and the network will produce 10 of those telecasts in high-definition.
> 
> Following the NBA season, FSN HD will deliver 65 high-definition Mariners games in 2007, the largest number of games FSN has ever produced in HD for a team partner. The network will also continue its production of live college football in HD next fall.
> 
> "The Northwest is proud to be known as the nation's leader in taking new technologies and applying them to our daily routines, so local sports television can't afford to be any different," said Mark Shuken, FSN Northwest Vice President and General Manager. "We're fortunate to work with some of the most progressive teams and conferences anywhere and are proud to partner with them in meeting the evolving needs of our local community by producing our most popular events in this new format, both now and going forward."
> 
> In addition to Comcast, FSN HD is also available on DirecTV, Click! Network, Wave Broadband and Bend Broadband. The alternate HD channels for each of these carriers are:
> 
> Comcast Channel 664
> 
> DirecTV Channel 95
> 
> Click! Network Channel 519
> 
> Wave Broadband Channels 130, 246 or 125
> 
> Bend Broadband Channel 628
> 
> Over the course of the 2006-07 seasons, the 18 Fox-owned and operated regional sports networks are planning to produce nearly 900 live HD events, featuring more than 2,500 hours of programming, making them one of the nation's most significant producers of local HD sports programming.
> 
> FSN Northwest is the cable home of the Seattle Mariners, Seattle SuperSonics, Portland Trail Blazers, Seattle Storm, Washington Huskies, Washington State Cougars, Oregon State Beavers and Gonzaga Bulldogs. The region reaches more than 3.4 million homes in Washington, Oregon, Idaho, Montana and Alaska. FSN reaches more than 82 million homes through its 20 regional sports channels, and serves as the only supplier of national, regional and local sports programming. For the latest up-to-the-minute sports news and opinions, visit FoxSports.com on msn.


----------



## SMosher

Rob Glasser said:


> Well, this was just posted on AVS Forum's Seattle - Comcast thread. The user said he got it froma FSN (Fox Sports Northwest) e-mail list he is on. Tried to find an actual press release to link to but haven't seen one yet.
> 
> Unless Dish starts carrying the RSN's quickly they will be about the only provider in the Seattle area NOT carrying FSN-HD. *sigh*


Friggin figures don't it? Sorry, just a tad overboard on my attitude. Now its starting to get to me.


----------



## kmcnamara

This stinks but Dish made it worse with their "real soon now" pronouncement.


----------



## Dish Cubfan

Why is Dish always last in bringing the channels we want the most? It seems they are always behind the front runners.


----------



## James Long

Just making sure that their subscribers are dedicated to E*. Anyone can support a service provider that gives them everything they want. For E* you have to believe in their potential. Kinda like supporting certain ball clubs.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Dish Cubfan said:


> Why is Dish always last in bringing the channels we want the most? It seems they are always behind the front runners.


I wouldn't say they are "always" last... They had TNTHD for more than a year before DirecTV did, for instance... and I wouldn't say DirecTV is always last for that.

Each one seems to get something for a while before the other... just the nature of things.


----------



## Rob Glasser

Dish Cubfan said:


> Why is Dish always last in bringing the channels we want the most? It seems they are always behind the front runners.


In the past I may have agreed with you, but over the last year or so now Dish really has been the leader in HD. They have a lot more HD channels than Direct TV or Comcast in my area. However they are missing the most important HD channel besides the locals to me and that is FSN.


----------



## Hound

In Central NJ, I have both Dish Platinum and have still maintained my local cable service with Patriot Media. Patriot Media offers YES HD, Sportsnet NY HD, INHD and
INHD 2. Patriot Media also offers New York Channel 11, WPIX (CW) which has Mets games in HD and two PBS channels in HD, WNET out of New York and New Jersey
PBS (NJN). Patriot Media also offers HDNET and about 20 HD channels total including Cinemax and TMC HD. Patriot Media offers everything Dish has except ESPN2, Food, HGTV, National Geographic and Voom. YES HD, SNY HD, INHD, INHD 2, CW HD with the Mets, and the PBS HD stations are must have programming compared to ESPN 2, Food, HGTV, National Geographic and Voom. In the next year, I am going to give up one of the services. We are going to be getting Verizon Fios TV in the next couple of months. Comcast has publicly announced that is working out a deal with Verizon to provide Comcast Sportsnet Philadelphia in SD and HD. I live in Mercer County which is in the Philadelphia DMA, but under Major League Baseball contiguous county rules, we are allowed to watch Phillies (CSN), Yankees (YES) and Mets (SNY) without blackout. In Mercer County, Comcast and Cablevision provide all three baseball channels and MSG and FSNY in HD as well. I assume Verizon will eventually provide all five channels in HD when the FCC rules on Verizon's complaint and forces Cablevision to give them MSG and FSNY. Verizon does have the rights to provide YES and SNY in HD and it is rumored that Verizon will begin providing these channels in HD next month. 

If Verizon offers Comcast Sportsnet HD, I will be dropping Dish because Verizon
offers just about everything else in HD that Dish offers.

Dish will eventually offer RSN's in HD. There is going to be a lot of competition
for HD subscribers. Dish has moved much too slowly with regard to the HD RSN's.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Hound said:


> Comcast has publicly announced that it is working out a deal with Verizon to provide Comcast Sportsnet Philadelphia in SD and HD.


But not D* or E*, interesting, thank the FCC for that one.


----------



## Dish Cubfan

James Long said:


> Just making sure that their subscribers are dedicated to E*. Anyone can support a service provider that gives them everything they want. For E* you have to believe in their potential. Kinda like supporting certain ball clubs.


Let's hope Dish isn't like the Tribune - it'll be 100 years with no HD RSNs.:lol:


----------



## Mr-Rick

Dish Cubfan said:


> Why is Dish always last in bringing the channels we want the most? It seems they are always behind the front runners.


I don't know, DISH has NFL Network in HD. How about Directv? Nope.

Mr-Rick
Freedom Satellite Systems, Cleveland, OH
www.dishmyhome.com


----------



## Dish Cubfan

That is true and I still like my Dish, but you would hope that they move faster than what they are on RSNs in HD. Lot's of Basketball coming up soon.


----------



## HDlover

Dish said we will have them by the end of the year. Two more months!- "very soon" in Dish speak! :nono2:


----------



## JimFunk

All I can say is basketball season is starting next week. I'm sure lots of people will be watching it in HD on Directv, and that is probably going to be a huge deciding factor. Let's face it, most of us get HD for the sports, I can get tons of NFL games on OTA.


----------



## joebird

Same argument for the beginning of hockey season 3/4 weeks ago...


----------



## Jeff P

> Dish said we will have them by the end of the year.


Swell.... I guess that means the whole college football season is out.

"Very very soon" indeed.

Look - I've got no problem with E* and their HD lineup in general, but don't come out in *August* and say we will have the RSNs "very very soon" unless you are literally ready to flip the switch within a week or two, which they clearly were NOT.

All they had to say in that August chat was that they were working to get them up and expected us to have them by the end of the year. Then, if they come up earlier, we're all happy. We certainly wouldn't have a 7-page or so thread wondering what the heck "very very soon" means...
:nono2:


----------



## kmcnamara

Agreed. Always underpromise and overdeliver. Fortunately my Sooners have been on in glorious HD on ABC lately so it hasn't been as bad for me as I had feared.


----------



## Rick_R

The USC Trojans have been on FSN Prime Ticket three weeks in a row including next Saturday. The broadcast says HD but I do not get HD. I do not know if FSN Prime Ticket is part of the RSNs or not. Also if it was in HD I do not know the channel number since they will share transponders with other FSN RSNs.

Rick R


----------



## bruin95

Rick_R said:


> The USC Trojans have been on FSN Prime Ticket three weeks in a row including next Saturday. The broadcast says HD but I do not get HD. I do not know if FSN Prime Ticket is part of the RSNs or not. Also if it was in HD I do not know the channel number since they will share transponders with other FSN RSNs.
> 
> Rick R


Well, if you're watching through Dish you're not going to get it in HD because none of the HD RSN's are live on Dish yet.


----------



## Hookem

Rick_R said:


> The USC Trojans have been on FSN Prime Ticket three weeks in a row including next Saturday. The broadcast says HD but I do not get HD. I do not know if FSN Prime Ticket is part of the RSNs or not. Also if it was in HD I do not know the channel number since they will share transponders with other FSN RSNs.
> 
> Rick R


If you add the Sports Pak for $5.99/month, you'll get all of the FSN's in HD, assuming they treat them the same as the SD FSN channels. USC is being shown on several of the FSN's, so very likely you'd get the Trojans in high def through one of them.


----------



## bruin95

Hookem said:


> If you add the Sports Pak for $5.99/month, you'll get all of the FSN's in HD, assuming they treat them the same as the SD FSN channels. USC is being shown on several of the FSN's, so very likely you'd get the Trojans in high def through one of them.


Not true. First off, Dish doesn't have ANY FSN's in HD yet. You cannot get something that is not currently provided. Who knows when they're coming. Have you actually read this thread? Secondly, you'll only be able to get your "home town" RSN in HD, if Dish even provides it, because the HD "versions" will most likely be spotbeamed.


----------



## James Long

E*'s HD RSNs are currently uplinked ConUS but are split between 129° and 61.5°.
I suspect that they will be offered "home market" RSNs only, except for the sports pack feeds (NHL/NBA/MLB) if offered.


----------



## Hookem

bruin95 said:


> Not true. First off, Dish doesn't have ANY FSN's in HD yet. You cannot get something that is not currently provided. Who knows when they're coming. Have you actually read this thread? Secondly, you'll only be able to get your "home town" RSN in HD, if Dish even provides it, because the HD "versions" will most likely be spotbeamed.


That was a given in my response...I know that Dish doesn't currently have FSN's in HD


----------



## Hookem

James Long said:


> E*'s HD RSNs are currently uplinked ConUS but are split between 129° and 61.5°.
> I suspect that they will be offered "home market" RSNs only, except for the sports pack feeds (NHL/NBA/MLB) if offered.


So what you're saying is that if my RSN isn't showing the HD college football game for instance, but with the sports pak I can get the SD version of another out of market RSN, that I won't be able to get that out of market RSN's HD feed once Dish makes the HD RSN's available? Bummer


----------



## JimFunk

"Home Market" is just fine with me. Just get something in HD. They are falling behind their competitors, so they need to move faster before this smoke becomes a real fire. Sports is the #1 motivator to switch to HD for most consumers. It is in Charlies best interest to at least keep up with Directv at the FSN HD level.

So when is very very soon?


----------



## bruin95

> =JimFunk;709570
> So when is very very soon?


Soon.


----------



## bruin95

Hookem said:


> That was a given in my response...I know that Dish doesn't currently have FSN's in HD


From reading your statement it was hardly a "given". Your entire statement was wrong, hence my reply.


----------



## JimFunk

bruin95 said:


> Soon.


Are we there yet? :lol:


----------



## gjh3260

JimFunk said:


> Are we there yet? :lol:


Probably not any closer than we were 3 or 4 weeks ago when I was hoping the HD RSN's would be available for the start of college football and the NHL season.

But Dish will get there.... soon  I could use another 4 letter word as in "what the _____ is taking so long".


----------



## SMosher

gjh3260 said:


> Probably not any closer than we were 3 or 4 weeks ago when I was hoping the HD RSN's would be available for the start of college football and the NHL season.
> 
> But Dish will get there.... soon  I could use another 4 letter word as in "what the _____ is taking so long".


"what the _____ is taking so long" heck? is heck the word?


----------



## Jeff P

> Agreed. Always underpromise and overdeliver. Fortunately my Sooners have been on in glorious HD on ABC lately so it hasn't been as bad for me as I had feared.


Right. But it sure would be nice to have the HD RSNs before a certain game that will be played the Saturday after Thanksgiving, which is currently slated for Fox Sport Net-HD.

Go Pokes! 

BTW, nice win on Saturday. My Pokes, on the other hand...


----------



## Jim5506

I'm sorry, I can't wish either of you much luck in the coming weeks. Well, not really that sorry.


----------



## JimFunk

I think it is time to stop playing around in this thread and go to the man for some answers.

[email protected]

Please ask this question on when RSN HD is coming out, if enough people send in their concerns, perhaps they will realize that their customers demand HD sports and bump it up in their priority list.

The squeaky wheel always gets the oil. 

Feel free to post their response and we can compare notes.


----------



## kennya

I sure wish they would get the Tulsa locals switched over to HD. They say the end of the year, but I am not holding my breath. I have been seeing a lot of commercials that have a black box around the actual commercial. That means it is an HD commercial coming through on an SD channel right?


----------



## kennya

I emailed the [email protected] because I had a few questions. I asked them about the Tulsa stations and I was told that they are schelduled for the First quarter of 2007. So if your in the Tulsa market for locals with no OTA, we will be waiting a little longer...


----------



## Jeff P

> I sure wish they would get the Tulsa locals switched over to HD. They say the end of the year, but I am not holding my breath. I have been seeing a lot of commercials that have a black box around the actual commercial. That means it is an HD commercial coming through on an SD channel right?


kennya - I'm not quite sure what you're asking here.

Most commercials right now, even on HD channels, are NOT in HD. If you are tuned into an HD channel, like one of the locals, EPSN-HD, etc., most commericals have black or gray boxes on the sides, becuase they are just upconverting the SD (4x3) commercials to HD.

There are some 16x9 HD commercials out there, though.

You didn't mention which Dish Receiver you have, but it is quite easy to pull the local Tulsa networks' digital (HDTV) feeds using an over-the-air (OTA) antenna on any of their HD recievers.

The added bonus, if you have the Dish VIP622 HD-DVR receiver, is that using an OTA antenna gives you an extra tuner so you could record up to 3 different HD channels at one time, as long as one of them is an HD OTA channel.

Also, when the HD locals finally are turned on for Tulsa, having the OTA antenna will give you the ability to record up to *four* HD programs at once!


----------



## Hookem

How can you record 4 programs with only 3 tuners? You would be able to record 3 HD programs, while watching another previously recorded HD show on TV1 while watching a different previously recorded HD show downconverted to SD on TV2, for a total of 5 simultaneous HD streams passing through the 622. Still pretty impressive.


----------



## kennya

Jeff P said:


> kennya - I'm not quite sure what you're asking here.
> 
> Most commercials right now, even on HD channels, are NOT in HD. If you are tuned into an HD channel, like one of the locals, EPSN-HD, etc., most commericals have black or gray boxes on the sides, becuase they are just upconverting the SD (4x3) commercials to HD.
> 
> There are some 16x9 HD commercials out there, though.
> 
> You didn't mention which Dish Receiver you have, but it is quite easy to pull the local Tulsa networks' digital (HDTV) feeds using an over-the-air (OTA) antenna on any of their HD recievers.
> 
> The added bonus, if you have the Dish VIP622 HD-DVR receiver, is that using an OTA antenna gives you an extra tuner so you could record up to 3 different HD channels at one time, as long as one of them is an HD OTA channel.
> 
> Also, when the HD locals finally are turned on for Tulsa, having the OTA antenna will give you the ability to record up to *four* HD programs at once!


Sorry Jeff, I really didnt explain it very well did I? :lol: Sometimes the Miller Lite 'Man Law" commercials will come on when I am watching one of the Tulsa locals. Sometimes it takes up my whole wide screen tv, and other times, the picture is right in the middle of the screen with black bars on the top and bottom and both sides, "box". I am just wondering why it is like that if I am watching the commercial on an SD channel. Not a real biggie...

I have the HD 811 receiver, not a dvr on it. I dont think we can get the Tulsa HD channels with an OTA here in McAlester. I looked on the web site, cant remember the name, where you plug in your address and it tells you what HD channels you can get with "xyz" antenna. No channels show up for us in McAlester. So I am just waiting for them to get turned on, on dish.


----------



## davpel

To get this back (somewhat) on topic . . . 

From what I understand, Comcast announced last night during the Red Wings telecast that they would be carrying Fox Sports Detroit in HD begining today (Thursday, November 9). This means that us Dish Detroiters are now really left out in the cold.


----------



## SMosher

davpel said:


> To get this back (somewhat) on topic . . .
> 
> From what I understand, Comcast announced last night during the Red Wings telecast that they would be carrying Fox Sports Detroit in HD begining today (Thursday, November 9). This means that us Dish Detroiters are now really left out in the cold.


Yay for Comcrap... Did I say that outloud? Anywho ... Some monkey needs to get off their ass and get the contracts figured out. My dang sharks look like crap in SD


----------



## JimFunk

Maybe Dish's 3rd quarter would not tumble 33% if they actually keep up with their competition. :nono2: Go ask Charlie when "soon" is, give him a little jab to tell him to move the heck on. :lol:


----------



## SMosher

JimFunk said:


> Maybe Dish's 3rd quarter would not tumble 33% if they actually keep up with their competition. :nono2: Go ask Charlie when "soon" is, give him a little jab to tell him to move the heck on. :lol:


 I have asked .. no new word. But hey!! Charlie chat on Monday!! Maybe? Maybe not? Oh thats right, Al-Jamonkey tv is slated "soon".


----------



## JimFunk

Well, our "soon" is way before their "soon". So Al Jabroni can take a hike!


----------



## SMosher

JimFunk said:


> Well, our "soon" is way before their "soon". So Al Jabroni can take a hike!


YAH! RSNs take prioity ! :hurah:


----------



## SMosher

SMosher said:


> YAH! RSNs take prioity ! :hurah:


Nice speeling eh?


----------



## joebird

More coming from FOX:

http://www.tvpredictions.com/foxsports111306.htm


----------



## SMosher

> FSN's HD broadcasts can now be seen on DIRECTV and many cable systems. EchoStar is expected to add the regional high-def action in the near future.


Yuh, Tuesday :nono2:


----------



## gjh3260

SMosher said:


> "what the _____ is taking so long" heck? is heck the word?


close but no cigar


----------



## gjh3260

SMosher said:


> Yuh, Tuesday :nono2:


Tuesday ? you forgot to specify the month, date and year :lol:


----------



## James Long

Please read the entire thread. Tuesday has already been explained. 

(Here is the post.)


----------



## gjh3260

James Long said:


> Please read the entire thread. Tuesday has already been explained.
> 
> (Here is the post.)


And the HD RSN's will "eventually" be on the other 6 days of the week too.

This all can be explained mathematically.

If A=B and B=C then A=C. A= HD RSN's B= Dish C= When pigs fly. Therefore DISH will give us HD RSN's when pigs fly  Nobody can say this formula isnt correct can they ?


----------



## JimFunk

Someone please pop into Charlie Chat tonight and ask him when its going to happen!

Unfortunately, I will be on the road commuting back as the chat is going to come on. With LA traffic, I won't be able to ask these questions.


----------



## bruin95

JimFunk said:


> Someone please pop into Charlie Chat tonight and ask him when its going to happen!
> 
> Unfortunately, I will be on the road commuting back as the chat is going to come on. With LA traffic, I won't be able to ask these questions.


There was a Tech Forum tonight, no Charlie Chat.


----------



## Mustang Dave

I will trade any three VOOM channels for one FSN-BA hd channel. Please? Can I please?


----------



## SMosher

Mustang Dave said:


> I will trade any three VOOM channels for one FSN-BA hd channel. Please? Can I please?


I'll even throw in my VOOM channels for FSN-BA ....


----------



## kdwebsol

I will raise you all my Voom channels plus an extra $5.00 a month for NESN HD.


----------



## calgary2800

I say get rid of that Ultra Hd with all that fashion crap and credit my bill a few bucks.


----------



## James Long

Must be showing poker on the RSNs ...


----------



## SMosher

James Long said:


> Must be showing poker on the RSNs ...


:hurah:


----------



## Stewart Vernon

calgary2800 said:


> I say get rid of that Ultra Hd with all that fashion crap and credit my bill a few bucks.


I agree UltraHD is the least watched here for me too... however, since the original Voom pack included it in the 10 channels for $5... I doubt you'd see more than a 50 cent credit on the bill for this channel if it were possible to do such a thing.


----------



## kmcnamara

It's pretty clear this RSN-HD carrot was just a ploy by Dish to keep people from leaving the ranch. I've been with Dish coming up on 10 years and I'm really getting tired of their tactics.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Are you implying that DirecTV and cable don't use similar tactics?

DirecTV advertised some stuff a year or two ago that didn't materialize... Heck, right now DirecTV is bragging about all their HD being in 1080i! Aside from the fact that they overcompress, not all the channels are even in 1080i to begin with (ESPNHD for instance) so no way is that commercial truthful.

All companies do similar kinds of marketing. Just a way of life. Politicians do it too, but I don't want to wander into that arena!


----------



## kmcnamara

I'm not implying anything other than it pisses me off that Dish does it. They didn't operate that way years ago.


----------



## Dish Cubfan

You would think by now the HD RSNs would be up and running. What could possibly be the hold up? I'll trade half the other HD channels to have the RSNs period.


----------



## SMosher

Dish Cubfan said:


> You would think by now the HD RSNs would be up and running. What could possibly be the hold up? I'll trade half the other HD channels to have the RSNs period.


Contracts contracts contracts .... As was said in an earlier thread, channels have been known to be linked for a year before they go live.


----------



## calgary2800

The uplink is needed badly. I have the NHL center ice package and some of the feeds are just horrible in picture and sound quality. A lot of the luster of the game is gone when the picture, sound quality is on the level of community tv stations.


----------



## gjh3260

calgary2800 said:


> The uplink is needed badly. I have the NHL center ice package and some of the feeds are just horrible in picture and sound quality. A lot of the luster of the game is gone when the picture, sound quality is on the level of community tv stations.


Totally agree.........I have Center Ice and some feeds are almost unwatchable. The Canadian feeds seem to be pretty good. Watched my Wild play last night on RSN unfortunately i dont understand French but at least i could watch the game since it was not broadcast locally.


----------



## trido

Dish Cubfan said:


> You would think by now the HD RSNs would be up and running. What could possibly be the hold up? I'll trade half the other HD channels to have the RSNs period.


What RSN are in HD am I correct NOT all FOX Sports are?

trido


----------



## kdwebsol

This is the reply I received today from and email I sent to ceo. I asked for an update on when NESN HD will be available. 


// email

Mr. Walsh,

The next cities/channels scheduled to be HD in 2006 are Indianapolis IN., Raleigh NC., and Pittsburg PA. locals. The RSN’s, (Regional Sports Networks), are scheduled 1st quarter of 2007. This is what I received from my programming officials in the meetings last week. A lot of customers want those channels and we are working very hard to have them compress their signals to be able to broadcast in true 1080i format. Thanks for your time and inquiry and have a good holiday season. 

// end email

Looks like my contract with E* might be up before my RSN will be available. I have some thinking to do if this happens. I really like E* and the 622 is working great for me. But, we love our sports in New England. My contract is up in April and I sure hope I do not have to make the switch to D*.

Ken


----------



## HDlover

Instead of more compression they need to combine the away and home broadcast on one channel and use SAP or the such for the different audio and get them on now!!!!


----------



## gjh3260

kdwebsol said:


> This is the reply I received today from and email I sent to ceo. I asked for an update on when NESN HD will be available.
> 
> // email
> 
> Mr. Walsh,
> 
> The next cities/channels scheduled to be HD in 2006 are Indianapolis IN., Raleigh NC., and Pittsburg PA. locals. The RSN's, (Regional Sports Networks), are scheduled 1st quarter of 2007. This is what I received from my programming officials in the meetings last week. A lot of customers want those channels and we are working very hard to have them compress their signals to be able to broadcast in true 1080i format. Thanks for your time and inquiry and have a good holiday season.
> 
> // end email
> 
> Looks like my contract with E* might be up before my RSN will be available. I have some thinking to do if this happens. I really like E* and the 622 is working great for me. But, we love our sports in New England. My contract is up in April and I sure hope I do not have to make the switch to D*.
> 
> Ken


Hmmm........first quarter of '07 ???.....first of all I am not holding my breath on that one and if it does happen what a convenient time for a "rate hike".


----------



## Stewart Vernon

A lot of people like to complain about "rate hikes"... yet those same people also want a yearly raise where they work too... hmm....


----------



## JimFunk

_FSN Sues Dish Network 
6/21/2004

In an effort to collect overdue subscription fees, Fox Sports Net June 14 filed a lawsuit against EchoStar Communications Corp. in U.S. District Court for the Central District of California.

Fox Sports Net claims that the direct-broadcast satellite service owes at least $25 million in subscription fees dating back to as early as 2001, based on what the programmer called an EchoStar "miscalculation" of its Dish Network subscriber base. Fox Sports Net claimed it received a "shortfall payment" from EchoStar in March 2003 of $10.3 million for 2002 fees, according to the lawsuit.

EchoStar dismissed the lawsuit, saying that it has made all payments to Fox Sports Net.

"We have consistently made the payments due to Fox Sports under our contract," an EchoStar spokesman said. "We believe this lawsuit is more about News Corp., the owner of Fox Sports, trying to unfairly leverage a competitor to their DirecTV [Inc.] division, and we intend to defend vigorously our compliance to the contract."

FSN said the suit is its latest effort to end more than 15 months of EchoStar "stonewalling" over how the DBS provider calculated the "unanticipated payment."

"We don't typically receive out-of-the-blue payment totaling millions of dollars," said Fox Cable Networks Group executive vice president and general counsel Rita Tuzon in a prepared statement. "We simply want to know how and why this came about and, based upon that, collect the additional amounts that we are owed." 
http://www.multichannel.com/article/CA428306.html?display=Top+Stories_

------------------------------

Maybe this is the hold up. :nono2: Let's face it. Dish is not going to get HD RSN any time soon. This article was dated over 2 years ago. From the looks of it, Fox is doing a good job because many dish subscribers will be leaving them to Directv when their contract is up.


----------



## HDlover

Comcast is supposed to be upgrading my area next year, if no RSN-HD by then I'll be switching and join those who have already left Dish.


----------



## gjh3260

HDMe said:


> A lot of people like to complain about "rate hikes"... yet those same people also want a yearly raise where they work too... hmm....


Well it seems right now E* is going backwards with losing the DNS on 12/1 and not making HD RSN's available. You would think E* would be more aggressive in getting the HD RSN's going just because of the DNS issue but then again maybe they wont realize this until they see subs jumping ship when their contracts are up to the other satellite provider. I think it would take a lot of guts to ask for a rate hike with the situation as it is now.

I wouldnt want to be a E* CSR on 12/1 when people start calling and asking where their DNS went.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

The Distants only affect a small part of the Dish subscriber base... and many (perhaps most) of them would not legally qualify for Distants anyway if Dish had requalified... so there is really only a small number of customers who legitimately could get Distants who will have a problem.

I feel for those customers... but in the scheme of things, this really will be a small ding to Dish even if every one of those customers left... and especially those who will find out quickly that they can't get Distants from DirecTV either!

As for the RSNs... I would like them too, or at least the one for my region... but it isn't killing me not to have it... and DirecTV just added them this year right? So it isn't like they have been on Dish competitors for years or anything.


----------



## JimFunk

Now Directv and Cable providers both have HD RSN. It is available. Dish just can't to seem to work it out with their accountants on how much they owe/pay. And that is the problem. I would not even complain if the other providers do not have HD RSN, but it is about time to step up and meet the new standard in the industry or GTFO.


----------



## Lyle_JP

Don't sports fans usually get D* anyway? Maybe this is just Charlie knowing who his customer base is.


----------



## Dmitry

HDMe said:


> A lot of people like to complain about "rate hikes"... yet those same people also want a yearly raise where they work too... hmm....


I haven't had a raise since 2001... am I allowed to complain about "rate hikes"?


----------



## Calvin Carrigan

Dumb question maybe but I'm new to this. What is RSN?


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Calvin Carrigan said:


> Dumb question maybe but I'm new to this. What is RSN?


Regional Sports Network


----------



## Richard King

Dmitry said:


> I haven't had a raise since 2001... am I allowed to complain about "rate hikes"?


yes, but ONLY you, and thank you for doing your part to keep inflation under control.


----------



## kdwebsol

Richard King said:


> yes, but ONLY you, and thank you for doing your part to keep inflation under control.


Make that two. I have not received a raise in three years. But, I will pay more if I can have NESN in HD.

All I want for Christmas is my RSN.....

Ken


----------



## Calvin Carrigan

theratpatrol said:


> Regional Sports Network


Sorry.....but what is that? I was thinking it was Rogers Sport Network out of Canada.


----------



## ebaltz

Here's an idea Charlie. Pay Rupert whatever he wants for the RSNs, then charge those who want the channels whatever the cost is so that you make a fair profit. Done and done.


----------



## Dish Cubfan

I would rather pay 5 more bucks for HD RSNs than watch some of the rediculously bad HD channels being offered.


----------



## odawgx

I know it's tough...but give it some time guys. Dish has already uplinked the networks so it's just a matter of time.

There are contracts that need to be negotiated and remember that Fox is owned by the same company that owns D*...That's one reason D* got the networks so quickly. 

Dish has a lot more HD channels that D* and plus you don't get stuck with their buggy HR20-700....I know dozens of people who hate that DVR and I believe the 622 is a much better piece of hardware.

I beleive the networks will be active within the next couple of months. It sucks to wait, but we won't be complaining once they activate the RSNs.


----------



## Ken Green

odawgx said:


> It sucks to wait, but we won't be complaining once they activate the RSNs.


:lol: :eek2: :lol:
guessing the bug/complaint thread(s) will be 20+ pages


----------



## kmcnamara

The window for me caring about RSN-HD has closed for the year with college football being over. Hopefully they'll have it ready by next August.


----------



## kdwebsol

odawgx said:


> There are contracts that need to be negotiated and remember that Fox is owned by the same company that owns D*...That's one reason D* got the networks so quickly.


The last I heard NESN is a joint ownership between the Red Sox and Bruins. No fox or cable company to hold this RSN up. The bad news for New England sports fans is that NESN has not even been unlinked. I guess there is no room for another 24/7 HD sport network on E*.

All I want for Christmas is my RSN in HD. I will even pay extra for it. 

Ken


----------



## jldhawk

kmcnamara said:


> The window for me caring about RSN-HD has closed for the year with college football being over. *Hopefully they'll have it ready by next August.*


*
*
YA, just in time to add the Big TEN Network in HD at the same time!


----------



## Dish Cubfan

Why can't Dish just come out with a statement of where they are at with it? At least a note that it is the contracts that are being worked out - anything?


----------



## Hound

No HD RSNs is why Dish is not going to be competitive in certain areas of the United
States. Cable and Fios all over the northeast provide HD RSNs. Dish does not have
high speed internet or telephone service. Triple play with HD RSNs is going to win
out.


----------



## rebkell

Are the D* HD RSN's only on spot beams? I just checked the Direct site and I can't get any HD RSN's anyway, and all the RSN's I can get don't have HD feeds anyway. I know this is the E* section, but I'm sure you guys know the answers.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

rebkell said:


> Are the D* HD RSN's only on spot beams? I just checked the Direct site and I can't get any HD RSN's anyway, and all the RSN's I can get don't have HD feeds anyway. I know this is the E* section, but I'm sure you guys know the answers.


Yes, the HD RSN's are only on spot beam now, but that could change next year when the news sats go up, then they could carry all of the HD RSN's on conus.


----------



## rebkell

theratpatrol said:


> Yes, the HD RSN's are only on spot beam now, but that could change next year when the news sats go up, then they could carry all of the HD RSN's on conus.


Thanks, so at this point in time, I can't even get an HD RSN network, no matter which provider. I sub to the Sports Pkg, on both D* and E*, but can't get HD from either provider, arrgghh and my local Comcast doesn't offer anything either.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

rebkell said:


> Thanks, so at this point in time, I can't even get an HD RSN network, no matter which provider. I sub to the Sports Pkg, on both D* and E*, but can't get HD from either provider, arrgghh and my local Comcast doesn't offer anything either.


Heres a list of the current Fox HD RSN's.

http://msn.foxsports.com/name/HD


----------



## rogerpl

My reply from E* regarding NESN HD

Thank you for your email. Please be advised that Dish Network has the most HD programming the United States. We are continuously working to add more HD programming to our programming line up.

However, specific information regarding your request for NESN HD is not currently available. We would like to add that channel, to make viewers like you happy, but we do not know if or when this will happen. We will gladly forward your request to our Programming Department for further consideration. 

We thank you for your input as we continually review our options in order to provide a compelling lineup for our viewers. Please stay tuned for consumer Charlie Chats that are broadcast monthly on Channel 101 or logon to our website for future programming announcements.


----------



## jldhawk

That is a pre-fab form letter, fill in the blank when you ask for channel, I am CONVINCED that if you made up a channel that doesn't exist, that you would get the SAME form letter back with the name of your bogus channel in the open line were the above letter says "NESN".


----------



## Hound

I bet the delay in offering the HD RSNs and HD feeds of NBA and NHL packages is the new Dish Price increase so that the higher fees can offset the increased monthly subscriber cost that Dish has to pay to the RSN provider for the HD channel. Dish
does not want to take a hit in the fourth quarter of 2006.


----------



## Yes616

It is becoming very fustrating for me that SNY-HD is not even uplinked. I would love to see the Mets in HD next season.


----------



## bruin95

Yes616 said:


> It is becoming very fustrating for me that SNY-HD is not even uplinked. I would love to see the Mets in HD next season.


So would I, but since I live in Vegas, there's no chance of me seeing it anyway.


----------



## rogerpl

jldhawk said:


> That is a pre-fab form letter, fill in the blank when you ask for channel, I am CONVINCED that if you made up a channel that doesn't exist, that you would get the SAME form letter back with the name of your bogus channel in the open line were the above letter says "NESN".


In response to E* form letter I sent this off to them. It won't do any good but I had some time to kill. I want my NESN HD so a switch is likely. I'll post their response if warranted.

<Thanks for the standard form letter response. It is a shame that a more honest or informed response apparently is not an option. NESN HD is a major RSN and to say there is no "specific information" regarding this station is unbelievable. If Dish has no plans or cannot reveal their thinking with regards to NESN HD I can "announce" my plan to switch to Direct TV in the not to distant future.>


----------



## SMosher

rogerpl said:


> In response to E* form letter I sent this off to them. It won't do any good but I had some time to kill. I want my NESN HD so a switch is likely. I'll post their response if warranted.
> 
> <Thanks for the standard form letter response. It is a shame that a more honest or informed response apparently is not an option. NESN HD is a major RSN and to say there is no "specific information" regarding this station is unbelievable. If Dish has no plans or cannot reveal their thinking with regards to NESN HD I can "announce" my plan to switch to Direct TV in the not to distant future.>


Then switch now and save yourself the headache.


----------



## rogerpl

SMosher said:


> Then switch now and save yourself the headache.


Like I said I'm bored at work. I know nothing will happen but I don't get headaches and I'm gonna bust some balls before I switch.


----------



## kdwebsol

rogerpl said:


> In response to E* form letter I sent this off to them. It won't do any good but I had some time to kill. I want my NESN HD so a switch is likely. I'll post their response if warranted.
> 
> <Thanks for the standard form letter response. It is a shame that a more honest or informed response apparently is not an option. NESN HD is a major RSN and to say there is no "specific information" regarding this station is unbelievable. If Dish has no plans or cannot reveal their thinking with regards to NESN HD I can "announce" my plan to switch to Direct TV in the not to distant future.>


I feel the same way. D* has less HD but does have my local channels and NESN in HD. When my contact is up I might have to switch. I do not want to but NESN and local HD is way more important then the 12 hour loops on Voom.

I would miss my 622, but would love to see the Red Sox HD. Not sure what I will do, but it is looking better to go with D*. HD package is only 9.99 (might go up in 2007) and E* will be 20.00 in 2007. Like I said E* does have more channels, but I only watch the same HD channels the D* offers. And D* has my locals and NESN in HD. So I am thinking the D* has more channels, plus the have the capacity to add more from what I have been reading. E* seems to be running out of space.

If E* adds NESN soon I will stay but if not I will have to do some more thinking on what to do.

So E* please offer NESN soon (my definition of soon is in the next few months from today) so I will not have think about switching. You can even charge me more, just add NESN.

Ken


----------



## harsh

kdwebsol said:


> So I am thinking the D* has more channels, plus the have the capacity to add more from what I have been reading. E* seems to be running out of space.


D* has been severely cramped for space and will continue to be for at least another 9 months. For their NFL Sunday Ticket package, they were having to preempt other HD channels to show some of the games in HD.

Your arguments are compelling and seem wholly reasonable. I would encourage you to do more research on how green the grass really is over at D*. If you still feel that it is better for you, by all means switch. Both D* and E* only seem to understand good subscribers leaving. Eventually, they'll start looking into why.


----------



## jldhawk

Yes, you are right. If I do anything, I'll just go back to Cable. My local cable comnpany is finally listening to it's customers after It started to see so many Satelite Dish's popping up inside the City Limits. Satelite was really no threat to Cable in town untill the HD revolusion.


----------



## tnsprin

There is an announcement for one of the Fox HD RSN, Fox NW, mentioning carriage starting 12/27 for some of the Blazer games. Several distributors are mentioned including Dish network.

Is this a sign that some/all of the HD RSN's are going live? Or just a mistake in the announcement?

http://www.nba.com/blazers/news/FSN_Trail_Blazers_Games_In_HD-201079-1218.html


----------



## saltrek

It is worth noting that there is no channel number listed fot E* in that announcement.


----------



## psumattDE

I'd have to say the "uplink" of the HD - RSN's has to be the DISH Network joke of the year for 2006.

That, along with the big "Local Weather" fiasco....


----------



## aaronbud

I wonder if they are just going to show those games in HD in the Blazers home market, or will they be available to League Pass subscribers? Of course the Kings game will be blacked out here in SacTown and I will be forced to watch Grant Napier and Jerry Reynolds. They suck! haha. One more reason I'm a Warriors fan. LOL!


----------



## quagmire0

Does anyone know, if *theoretically* Dish gets its act together and offers these regional channels, which package they will be a part of?

I'm in Chicago, so I'd really like to get CSN Chicago - but I was looking at the HD Bronze which doesn't include CSN SD. Would the RSN's be treated like a 'local' channel, or would you need a more expensive package to get them?


----------



## goldenbear

I believe DirecTV uses 5 or 6 channels to 'timeshare' their HD RSN broadcasts, but you can only get your local RSN in HD. I thought that was the model Dish was going for as well. If that were the case, only some home market games would be available in HD. I read that in Denver that meant 15-20 Nuggets or Av's games a season in HD, but not many more than that because they would be sharing time with other RSN's. No way is there the bandwidth to dedicate individual national feeds to each RSN, when pro sports are blacked out out of market and college sports on fox are often duplicated across the country. They could also spot beam the RSN as they do the locals, but that would annoy me greatly because the local FSN RM often pre-empts national sports with local garbage like high school football or college hockey. Perhaps Dish is taking so long to roll out the RSN's in HD because of spotbeam issues, but I think they are just jerking us around.


----------



## Hound

Dish has to match up the added expense of HD RSNs with the rate increases so
that earnings do not take a hit in the quarter.


----------



## HDlover

Dish is battling FSN over money FSN says Dish owes them. This is the hold up IMO.


----------



## James Long

quagmire0 said:


> Does anyone know, if *theoretically* Dish gets its act together and offers these regional channels, which package they will be a part of?
> 
> I'm in Chicago, so I'd really like to get CSN Chicago - but I was looking at the HD Bronze which doesn't include CSN SD. Would the RSN's be treated like a 'local' channel, or would you need a more expensive package to get them?


Theoretically it would all be a guess ... but as E* has already set a precedent with National Geographic HD (HD only available to subs with the SD version) there is a strong indication that the HD RSNs would only be available to the subs with the SD version (AT60 Plus and above).

Whether or not subscribing to the "all RSN package" that gives you blacked out access to all of the RSNs would give you similar access to HD RSNs is another question. A question for the future when E* actually offers these channels.


----------



## jldhawk

All RSN package? 
Is that the Multi Sport Package you are talking about?

I have that and the HD Gold package, so i "SHOULD" get all of these RSN's in HD when and if they add them.


----------



## James Long

jldhawk said:


> All RSN package?
> Is that the Multi Sport Package you are talking about?
> 
> I have that and the HD Gold package, so i "SHOULD" get all of these RSN's in HD when and if they add them.


I can never remember the name of the Multi-Sport package.

With just the "Gold" package you should get the HD channels (except movie channels) and all AT180 (soon to be named AT250 channels). You are getting your local RSNs --- I suspect you will ONLY get the HD versions of the same local RSNs.

If you pony up the dough for the "Multi-Sport Package" you get (subject to blackout restrictions) all of the RSNs. Whether or not you will get all of the HD RSNs when made available is the $64,000 dollar question.


----------



## SMosher

James Long said:


> I can never remember the name of the Multi-Sport package.
> 
> With just the "Gold" package you should get the HD channels (except movie channels) and all AT180 (soon to be named AT250 channels). You are getting your local RSNs --- I suspect you will ONLY get the HD versions of the same local RSNs.
> 
> If you pony up the dough for the "Multi-Sport Package" you get (subject to blackout restrictions) all of the RSNs. Whether or not you will get all of the HD RSNs when made available is the $64,000 dollar question.


All I have is 6 bucks!


----------



## Hound

I am guessing HD RSNs will be announced at CES. There was a report
in the Newark, NJ newspaper that the new HD/Versus channel will
be available on Comcast systems 1/31. I read that there is no additional
charge to the multi video provider as long as there were carriage agreements
for Golf Channel and Versus. Maybe it will be announced at CES that Dish
is providing this as well. Charlie has to announce something at CES!!!


----------



## SMosher

Hound said:


> I am guessing HD RSNs will be announced at CES. There was a report
> in the Newark, NJ newspaper that the new HD/Versus channel will
> be available on Comcast systems 1/31. I read that there is no additional
> charge to the multi video provider as long as there were carriage agreements
> for Golf Channel and Versus. Maybe it will be announced at CES that Dish
> is providing this as well. Charlie has to announce something at CES!!!


Thats wonderful! I was up in Toronto during the holiday, and I'm shocked at how much Bev has to offer in the HD relm. Shocking!


----------



## jldhawk

First of all: When is CES?
Secondly: Since Comcast owns Verses and it's HD channel (INHD) don't the Comcast customers already get both channels?


----------



## Jim5506

www.cesweb.org

January 8-11, Las Vegas, NV.


----------



## Hound

jldhawk said:


> First of all: When is CES?
> Secondly: Since Comcast owns Verses and it's HD channel (INHD) don't the Comcast customers already get both channels?


There is currently no HD Golf Channel. Yes, Comcast customers currently
get HD Versus ice hockey on INHD. There is talk of other Versus programming
in HD other than ice hockey on the new channel.


----------



## Dish Cubfan

On the Genral Forum - someone is talking about Direct TV getting exclusive rights to MLB package. Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## Dish Cubfan

Just browsing around I found that Direct TV has CSN Chicago in HD 24/7. If DISH doesn't come through by September when my contract is up - I will be forced to switch even though I like the DISH VIP622 features.


----------



## rogerpl

AS i get ready to switch to D* cuz NESN HD probably won't be on E* any time soon I called D* to make sure NESN was one of my RSN, I live in VT. I been told twice by D* that FOX New England is my RSN and not NESN and I would have to buy the sports package to get NESN. I know they are wrong but how can they be that stupid.  Also switching scares me because of the D* HR20 problems. Why can't E* just get me my NESN HD.


----------



## Dish Cubfan

Maybe we will know more after the CES. I just have to wait until my contract is up, but hopefully Dish will wake up soon.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

rogerpl said:


> AS i get ready to switch to D* cuz NESN HD probably won't be on E* any time soon I called D* to make sure NESN was one of my RSN, I live in VT. I been told twice by D* that FOX New England is my RSN and not NESN and I would have to buy the sports package to get NESN. I know they are wrong but how can they be that stupid.  Also switching scares me because of the D* HR20 problems. Why can't E* just get me my NESN HD.


But will you get NESN HD with E* if/when they start broadcasting it, is NESN SD your RSN now with E*? Is NESN the RSN on cable there?


----------



## RAD

rogerpl said:


> AS i get ready to switch to D* cuz NESN HD probably won't be on E* any time soon I called D* to make sure NESN was one of my RSN, I live in VT. I been told twice by D* that FOX New England is my RSN and not NESN and I would have to buy the sports package to get NESN. I know they are wrong but how can they be that stupid.  Also switching scares me because of the D* HR20 problems. Why can't E* just get me my NESN HD.


You might also want to check this link, http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPageIF.jsp?assetId=P3000004 to see what your RSN's are according to D*. If it also says FSN NE then you might have a fight getting NESN, especially in HD.


----------



## rogerpl

RAD said:


> You might also want to check this link, http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPageIF.jsp?assetId=P3000004 to see what your RSN's are according to D*. If it also says FSN NE then you might have a fight getting NESN, especially in HD.


Everyone who has or had D* gets NESN- Cable and E* give us NESN - a D# dealer told me I get NESN- just annoyed thaT d* CUSTOMER SERVICE DOESNT KNOW IT-
edit- I should approach D* from another direction and ask them what areas qualify for NESN- and they will answer New England and then I'll tell them where Vermont is- on their own website they describe NESN as a RSN for New England.
I LIVE IN NEW ENGLAND.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

rogerpl

Where abouts are you in VT? I plugged in a VT zip code and you will get both FSN-NE and NESN HD. So I don't think those CSR's knew what they were talking about.

http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPageIF.jsp?assetId=P3000004



> With any TOTAL CHOICE® package:
> 
> FOX Sports Net New England (Ch. 620)
> # Boston Celtics (HD Available)
> # Connecticut Sun (SD Only)
> # New England Revolution (SD Only)
> 
> New England Sports Network (Ch. 623)
> # Boston Bruins (HD Available)
> # Boston Red Sox (HD Available)


----------



## rogerpl

theratpatrol said:


> rogerpl
> 
> Where abouts are you in VT? I plugged in a VT zip code and you will get both FSN-NE and NESN HD. So I don't think those CSR's knew what they were talking about.
> 
> http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPageIF.jsp?assetId=P3000004


I'm in St. Albans and the zip for ST. A and Burlington don't show NESN- some other VT zips do show NESN- - I'm 99% sure I'll get it but damn it's pissing me off


----------



## TheRatPatrol

rogerpl said:


> I'm in St. Albans and the zip for ST. A and Burlington don't show NESN- some other VT zips do show NESN- - I'm 99% sure I'll get it but damn it's pissing me off


My search above was from running Springfiled, (picked it out the blue) which is in the southern part of the state. Then I ran your zip and Montpelier. Your zip did not show NESN at all, while Montpelier showed NESN SD Red Sox games only, no Bruins. I still don't understand how they determine who gets which RSN's.


----------



## rogerpl

theratpatrol said:


> My search above was from running Springfiled, which is in the southern part of the state. Then I ran your zip and Montpelier. Your zip did not show NESN at all, while Montpelier showed NESN SD Red Sox games only, no Bruins. I still don't understand how they determine who gets which RSN's.


Like I said I know I get it but... If I use MLB I'm blacked out of Sox games so I know the market is right. I'd rather keep E* but I do want NESN HD.


----------



## Jim5506

If it's nearby, simply change your service address to the needed zipcode.


----------



## rogerpl

Jim5506 said:


> If it's nearby, simply change your service address to the needed zipcode.


I had the idea to go to MLB and see what my blackout area is and my zip is blacked for Red Sox games which means I get a Sox broadcast- NESN-- I just want to win the arguement with one of D* CSR.


----------



## Presence

psumattDE said:


> I'd have to say the "uplink" of the HD - RSN's has to be the DISH Network joke of the year for 2006.
> 
> That, along with the big "Local Weather" fiasco....


No doubt. I am still wondering why this thread was not locked long ago.


----------



## James Long

Presence said:


> No doubt. I am still wondering why this thread was not locked long ago.


People keep posting to it.


----------



## davisdog

James Long said:


> People keep posting to it.


Yes, all about whether NESN is available to D* subscribers in Vermont


----------



## harsh

rogerpl said:


> I had the idea to go to MLB and see what my blackout area is and my zip is blacked for Red Sox games which means I get a Sox broadcast- NESN-- I just want to win the arguement with one of D* CSR.


It doesn't matter how bad you want to win or how righteous you think you are.

If you can find a D* subscriber in your immediate area with NESN, then there is a _chance_ that you can get it too. I'm betting you will be disappointed on both counts.

Remember that E* and D* can choose any one of several DMA maps and whatever they choose, they must stick with even if the subsequent maps change. It could turn out that E* will offer NESN where D* cannot because of their map choice.


----------



## rogerpl

harsh said:


> It doesn't matter how bad you want to win or how righteous you think you are.
> 
> If you can find a D* subscriber in your immediate area with NESN, then there is a _chance_ that you can get it too. I'm betting you will be disappointed on both counts.
> 
> Remember that E* and D* can choose any one of several DMA maps and whatever they choose, they must stick with even if the subsequent maps change. It could turn out that E* will offer NESN where D* cannot because of their map choice.


I've talked to both retail installers as well as current D* customers and they all get and say I will get NESN. I have figured out what zips D* shows will get NESN. I live in an 054** zip code, their web site shows the state does get NESN 'cept for the 054** zip code areas. Alright, I've wasted mine and everyone elses time with this crap, sorry. I won't post on this subject again... until proven right


----------



## kdwebsol

rogerpl said:


> I've talked to both retail installers as well as current D* customers and they all get and say I will get NESN. I have figured out what zips D* shows will get NESN. I live in an 054** zip code, their web site shows the state does get NESN 'cept for the 054** zip code areas. Alright, I've wasted mine and everyone elses time with this crap, sorry. I won't post on this subject again... until proven right


I do not think you wasted anyones time. You are just showing E* how important local RSN in HD are to us. And people in New England really love or Red Sox and will switch to D* if needed.

I sure wish that E* would finalize this soon so I will not have to think about switching. I have a 622 and love and a pocketDish that I load up for my dad (he is an over the road truck driver). So if I switch I will lose my 622 and my dad would lose TV on the road.

Waiting for NESN,
Ken


----------



## rogerpl

kdwebsol said:


> I do not think you wasted anyones time. You are just showing E* how important local RSN in HD are to us. And people in New England really love or Red Sox and will switch to D* if needed.
> 
> I sure wish that E* would finalize this soon so I will not have to think about switching. I have a 622 and love and a pocketDish that I load up for my dad (he is an over the road truck driver). So if I switch I will lose my 622 and my dad would lose TV on the road.
> 
> Waiting for NESN,
> Ken


I would switch to D* if their new receiver (HR20) wasnt so buggy and still might to get NESN HD.


----------



## gjh3260

kdwebsol said:


> I do not think you wasted anyones time. You are just showing E* how important local RSN in HD are to us. And people in New England really love or Red Sox and will switch to D* if needed.
> 
> I sure wish that E* would finalize this soon so I will not have to think about switching. I have a 622 and love and a pocketDish that I load up for my dad (he is an over the road truck driver). So if I switch I will lose my 622 and my dad would lose TV on the road.
> 
> Waiting for NESN,
> Ken


Unfortunately you will probably be waiting a long long time for NESN. I am also waiting for my RSN (FSN North). Based on what I have been reading (check the other threads) and what is going on at the CES, it doesnt look like the HD RSN's will be coming to E*. According to E* there apparently "is not enough interest in the HD RSN's". So i guess its screw all the local sports fans if you have E*.


----------



## aaronbud

gjh3260 said:


> Unfortunately you will probably be waiting a long long time for NESN. I am also waiting for my RSN (FSN North). Based on what I have been reading (check the other threads) and what is going on at the CES, it doesnt look like the HD RSN's will be coming to E*. According to E* there apparently "is not enough interest in the HD RSN's". So i guess its screw all the local sports fans if you have E*.


Local RSN's in HD is VERY important to me too. Who do I bother to get my (our) points across? Email address? Charlie's cell phone #? Definately gonna want to see Zito in a Giants uni in HD!

Humm Baby
Aaron Lewis
Dish since '97
HD since 12/06
Dish 1000
vip622
(2) 508's


----------



## DanB474

gjh3260 said:


> Unfortunately you will probably be waiting a long long time for NESN. I am also waiting for my RSN (FSN North). Based on what I have been reading (check the other threads) and what is going on at the CES, it doesnt look like the HD RSN's will be coming to E*. According to E* there apparently "is not enough interest in the HD RSN's". So i guess its screw all the local sports fans if you have E*.


I don't know if I would say the HD RSN's won't be coming to E*. They will, it's just a matter of when. Charlie said they will be coming "Real Soon" back in the summer - so hopefully it's just around the corner. I've missed a ton of HD sports because Dish hasn't stepped up. Dish may have more HD, but it's not the HD that sports fans want.


----------



## JimFunk

So lemme guess. No mention of HD RSN at CES? Can anyone take these guys to task? What in the world makes them think there is no demand of HD RSN? If there is no demand for HD RSN, then there will be no demand for ESPN HD either. But that is clearly not the case. Dish, who are you kidding? :nono2:


----------



## tnsprin

JimFunk said:


> So lemme guess. No mention of HD RSN at CES? Can anyone take these guys to task? What in the world makes them think there is no demand of HD RSN? If there is no demand for HD RSN, then there will be no demand for ESPN HD either. But that is clearly not the case. Dish, who are you kidding? :nono2:


They mentioned it. But in the negative.


----------



## James Long

"In negotiations?"


----------



## gjh3260

DanB474 said:


> I don't know if I would say the HD RSN's won't be coming to E*. They will, it's just a matter of when. Charlie said they will be coming "Real Soon" back in the summer - so hopefully it's just around the corner. I've missed a ton of HD sports because Dish hasn't stepped up. Dish may have more HD, but it's not the HD that sports fans want.


I shouldnt have said they wont be coming to E* but it certainly doesnt look like the HD RSN's are right around the corner either. Getting pretty fed up with Charlie's "soon" or "real soon" BS. I remember sports fans getting hyped thinking the HD RSN's would be live for college football last fall, then the NHL and NBA seasons too. Well MLB isnt that far off and I am not placing any bets that the HD RSN's will be live for the start of the season either. :nono2:


----------



## DP1

JimFunk said:


> What in the world makes them think there is no demand of HD RSN? If there is no demand for HD RSN, then there will be no demand for ESPN HD either. But that is clearly not the case. Dish, who are you kidding? :nono2:


What must make them think that is people not bailing in droves to get it elsewhere.

And certainly not in anywhere near all cases are ESPN--RSN equally must haves.

I couldnt care less whether I have my RSN.. SD or HD. But thats cause I couldnt care less about my "home" teams either.. my sports alligences are elsewhere.


----------



## Dish Cubfan

I will be switching to DierectTV after my contract is up. Just one customer but one customer can turn to many. RSNs in HD is a must for me personally.


----------



## mdgolf

Dish Cubfan said:


> I will be switching to DierectTV after my contract is up. Just one customer but one customer can turn to many. RSNs in HD is a must for me personally.


I'd hate to do it...but I have to agree. I probably watch FSN Bay Area 1/3 of the time I'm watching TV...and the SD looks awful on my 50" plasma. E* is also lagging on Versus with no HD available....and if the Golf Channel ever goes HD I'm betting Charlie will be last to that party too.


----------



## SMosher

mdgolf said:


> I'd hate to do it...but I have to agree. I probably watch FSN Bay Area 1/3 of the time I'm watching TV...and the SD looks awful on my 50" plasma. E* is also lagging on Versus with no HD available....and if the Golf Channel ever goes HD I'm betting Charlie will be last to that party too.


I watch FSNBA all the time as well. Yes, it does look like crap as well on my 61" and my 42". But I can wait. Charlie must argue costs to us as users. Now would you like pay an extra 10 to 30 a month for these channels? I sure wouldn't. This is to assume that it's all in contracts at this time. I admire the price I pay for TV I don't need it going up any hire than what's expected in the coming months. Face it, this crap we call TV is getting to be a luxury. Switching to another provider is perfectly up to you. Sooner or later you will get tired of the games either D* or E* play. There is always your local cable provider.


----------



## Dish Cubfan

I really don't want to switch but with sports and HD it's hard not to ignore what Direct TV has to offer.


----------



## JOprandi

mdgolf said:


> and if the Golf Channel ever goes HD I'm betting Charlie will be last to that party too.


The Golf Channel has already gone HD. I think only Comcast is carrying it. I think it shares the channel with VERSUS.


----------



## Hound

SMosher said:


> I watch FSNBA all the time as well. Yes, it does look like crap as well on my 61" and my 42". But I can wait. Charlie must argue costs to us as users. Now would you like pay an extra 10 to 30 a month for these channels? I sure wouldn't. This is to assume that it's all in contracts at this time. I admire the price I pay for TV I don't need it going up any hire than what's expected in the coming months. Face it, this crap we call TV is getting to be a luxury. Switching to another provider is perfectly up to you. Sooner or later you will get tired of the games either D* or E* play. There is always your local cable provider.


I have a 65" and 61". The 65" is 1080P. Once a sub get used to watching sports in HD on a screen 50 inches or larger, the sub does not want to go back and watch events in SD. I have Dish platinum package, costs me $126.99 per month
with locals, two 622's and two 301's. On Feb. 1, Dish will cost $136.99 per month. I have not canceled local cable because it provides me with two HD RSNs, YES and SNY and also INHD (which has HD, hockey, NBA and MLB). I have one HD cable box and four other TVs hooked up to cable without a box. I have six TVs, 4 are
HDTV. Local cable was costing me $71.05 a month and with the rate hike on
January 1 will now cost $73.70. So my total cost for TV is going to $210.69.
Why would I pay another $885 a year for cable to get HD sports. Well three years
ago, the Phillies opened up a new baseball stadium. I had four season tickets
behind home plate in the old stadium. Cost of my seats in the new stadium was going to be $19,500 per year. So I downgraded to a 14 game plan and now pay
about $2,300. So an extra $885 a year is not that much to get HD games, now
that I have two big HD screens. I also used to go to NBA and NHL games regularly. Now I only go once or twice a year. The $885 a year saves me time and money.

I just had Verizon Fios Internet installed last Friday. My Internet with cable was
$47.95 and had 7/1 speed. With Fios my Internet is 10/2 speed and $39.95 and is noticeably better. I hope to get Fios TV installed this month. I am told that
they will be taking orders for my town next week. Fios TV will provide me with
three HD RSNs, YES, SNY and Comcast Sportsnet Philadelphia. The cost of Fios
TV is $78.96 a month with two HD DVRs and one HD set top box and hook up to
my other three TVs without a cable box. I can add HBO, movies and sports
for $31.98 a month. That would be six TVs, two HD DVRs, one HD set top box,
three HD RSNs, and basically the same programming as Dish Platinum minus
Cinemax and Voom plus some channels not provided on Dish for $110.94. If I give up local cable, I will lose INHD, but I am picking up CSN Philadelphia HD. Plus I was told by Verizon that when I sign up for TV, I will get a triple play discount of some sort. There is a big difference between $210.69 and $110.94 for TV especially when the content is better (CSN Philadelphia HD).

Dish has a good product, but it is not cheap. Dish is the only multi video provider
without HD RSNs. Directv has HD RSNs. All of the cable companies have HD RSNs
Verizon Fios has HD RSNs. The cost of HD RSNs is expensive. It is probably one
of the most expensive channels. But the savings of not having HD RSNs is really
not reflected in Dish's rates. Charlie has not passed the savings on to us. What Dish has uplinked right now for HD RSNs, HD NHL CI and NBA League Pass looks attractive to me. It would justify to me a $10 per month increase in Platinum on 2/1. I am sure that many Platinum subscribers could not care less about HD
RSNs or HD NHL CI or HD NBA League Pass. But for what Dish is charging, Dish has
to provide a diverse HD program lineup that is attractive to all subscribers, sports fans and non sports fans. To the local sports fan HD RSNs are more important
than ESPN, ESPN2, TNT, NFL and HDnet. However, the local sports fan wants ESPN, ESPN2, TNT, NFLHD and HDnet as well. But the local sports fan wants a
multi video provider who is going to provide everything in one package. One
stop shopping. The local sports fan does not want to sign up for cable to get HD
RSNs and satellite for something else. My hunch is that Dish is going to stay competitive and turn the HD RSNs on 2/1.


----------



## Dish Cubfan

Oh how I hope you are correct!


----------



## jldhawk

OK, I just got a reply from someone at E*, blew me away, it was NOT the typical form letter this time.

Here is my email then their reply:


> Dish is the only multi video provider without HD RSNs. Directv has HD
> RSNs. All of the cable companies have HD RSNs. Why is that?
> Dish has been BRAGGING about having "Coming soon"...this coming soon,
> that....but NO HD Sports packages.
> I don't understand.


Reply:


> Thanks for your inquiry. You bring up, a good point. At this
> time, Dish is presently organizing all the RSN's for HD conversion; as
> well as home sports teams in target areas. It is a true digital 1080i
> HD format, and the picture/action looks great. Hopefully, you'll see a
> change in the latter of the 1st quarter of 2007 or possibly the start of
> the 2nd quarter. Thanks for your time.
> 
> Frank Barcia
> Executive Communications
> Echostar Satellite LLC.
> dba Dish Network
> (720) xxx-xxxx
> Email: [email protected]


----------



## Hound

It will be very disappointing if the HD RSNs are not turned on 2/1.


----------



## SMosher

jldhawk said:


> OK, I just got a reply from someone at E*, blew me away, it was NOT the typical form letter this time.
> 
> Here is my email then their reply:
> 
> Reply:


Seems Frank has been busy today. I as well got a reply.


----------



## Hound

Start of 2nd Quarter may be too late for me, if there is a Directv press release
confirming MLB EI HD in 2007. I will eat the rest of my 18 month 622 commitment.


----------



## harsh

Hound said:


> Start of 2nd Quarter may be too late for me, if there is a Directv press release
> confirming MLB EI HD in 2007. I will eat the rest of my 18 month 622 commitment.


It is unlikely that there will be many HD EI games this year.


----------



## PhilAce

I guess people in the Midwest will be waiting even longer for FSMW in HD.


----------



## JohnH

Current testing schemes only show a maximum of 4 of the uplinked HD RSNs active in any day.

Hope they are working on a plan which allows most of the country to see the FSN HD NCAA games. Actually, they should already be putting these games on the HDPPV channel.


----------



## JimFunk

Hehe, trust me, there are a lot of sports junkie that watch mostly sports when they watch TV. And the thing is we watch very little television, what we do watch are the local games when they are on. And it is painful when your friends and neighbors have cable and catching the game on HD, and you are watching SD but paying premium dollars as well with the "HD" package. Seriously, how can you invite your friends over with your huge HD television, and watching blurred players running around the screen. :nono:


----------



## Hound

JimFunk said:


> Hehe, trust me, there are a lot of sports junkie that watch mostly sports when they watch TV. And the thing is we watch very little television, what we do watch are the local games when they are on. And it is painful when your friends and neighbors have cable and catching the game on HD, and you are watching SD but paying premium dollars as well with the "HD" package. Seriously, how can you invite your friends over with your huge HD television, and watching blurred players running around the screen. :nono:


That is why I have never canceled cable. I get YES HD, SNY HD and INHD. 
I am tired of paying for two multi video providers.


----------



## JimFunk

Hound said:


> That is why I have never canceled cable. I get YES HD, SNY HD and INHD.
> I am tired of paying for two multi video providers.


It's actually very common. Dish is just too stupid or cheap to realize how many customers they could have had if they would just settle with Fox and get the samn HD sports on the dish.


----------



## gjh3260

Hound said:


> It will be very disappointing if the HD RSNs are not turned on 2/1.


Not to be pessimistic but be prepared to be disappointed on 2/1. I am tired of E* and their coming soon, soon, very soon BS. :nono2: Its time Charlie wakes up and takes a look at where his competitors are at with the HD RSN's. Cant figure out how Charlie could basically come out and say at CES that there wasnt enough sub interest in the HD RSN's ? What rock has he been hiding under ? My commitment ends in October. If nothing happens by then.....goodbye E*

PS.....Does Charlie hate sports or maybe he just doesnt like to part with his $$$$ ??......probably both.


----------



## gintzj

jldhawk said:


> 11 RSN's uploaded in HD: 129 Satelite
> 
> Comcast Sports Net. West (Sacramento)
> Altitude Sports & Entertainment
> Fox Sports Arizona
> Fox Sports Southwest
> Fox Sports West
> Fox Sports Bay Area
> Fox Sports South
> Comcast Sports Net
> Fox Sports Northwest
> Comcast Sports Net. Chicago
> Fox Sports North Minnesota
> Fox Sports North Wisconsin is on "Alternate" Channels


what are the station numbers

Thank you


----------



## mdgolf

gjh3260 said:


> Not to be pessimistic but be prepared to be disappointed on 2/1. I am tired of E* and their coming soon, soon, very soon BS. :nono2: Its time Charlie wakes up and takes a look at where his competitors are at with the HD RSN's. Cant figure out how Charlie could basically come out and say at CES that there wasnt enough sub interest in the HD RSN's ? What rock has he been hiding under ? My commitment ends in October. If nothing happens by then.....goodbye E*
> 
> PS.....Does Charlie hate sports or maybe he just doesnt like to part with his $$$$ ??......probably both.


$$$$$!! Let's add Versus/INHD NHL hockey in HD, and The Golf Channel broadcasting at least 2 days EVERY week of the PGA Tour season utilizing 26 HD cameras. I haven't heard a peep about either of these while Comcast and D* have already stepped up.

Speaking of demand for programming: I'd like to see the demand figures for Kung Fu, Monsters, Gallery, Treasure, Ultra HD, and World Cinema. Charlie, track the damn viewership, and we know you can...

I promise the numbers using E* to watch sports on FOX, ABC, NBC, CBS blows the doors off the eyeballs watching those useless HD channels.


----------



## JohnH

gintzj said:


> what are the station numbers
> 
> Thank you


Numbers start at 359.
Remember current configuration does not allow all of them to be active at the same time. Only 4 or 7. That is not more than 7 different games at the same time


----------



## DP1

mdgolf said:


> I promise the numbers using E* to watch sports on FOX, ABC, NBC, CBS blows the doors off the eyeballs watching those useless HD channels.


But see that right there along with ESPN HD the Duece, Hockey on HDNet, hoops on TNT-HD.. whatever, is part of how he justifies not needing more sports right this very minute.

It's kind of like offering the NFL Network and suggesting thats more or less the same as as having the NFL-ST package... which he's done in the past.


----------



## balefire

PhilAce said:


> I guess people in the Midwest will be waiting even longer for FSMW in HD.


Any ideas when FSM arrives? For some reason, watching the Pacers in SD is a pretty abysmal picture quality. I still can't believe the Pacers left WB completely, which at least had HD/SD available locally.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Out of curiosity... considering that most of us would just get our "local" RSN in HD... how much actual HD are we missing by not having those channels active right now?

I am a football & basketball fan, both pro and college, and while I would like to see my RSN in HD... I am unsure of how many games I am actually missing the chance to see in HD anyway. Raycom, for example, has exclusive rights to ACC games much of the time and they are doing NO HD games right now... so I'm not sure I am actually missing much by not having my RSN in HD.

Yes, I want it... but I'm not sure all the hoopla is going to be sustained if/when the RSNs light up. I just am not yet convinced I have been missing anything yet.


----------



## Terry K

PhilAce said:


> I guess people in the Midwest will be waiting even longer for FSMW in HD.


And for good reason..

FSMW is the largest geographically of the RSNs. They have to split FSMW off a LOT to cover Royals, Cardinals, Blues, and so on.

FSN Indiana was created to deal with the Pacers which was a problem as well.

This HD thing is going to cause FSMW to possibly be split to two seperate channels.


----------



## mdgolf

HDMe said:


> Out of curiosity... considering that most of us would just get our "local" RSN in HD... how much actual HD are we missing by not having those channels active right now?
> 
> I am a football & basketball fan, both pro and college, and while I would like to see my RSN in HD... I am unsure of how many games I am actually missing the chance to see in HD anyway. Raycom, for example, has exclusive rights to ACC games much of the time and they are doing NO HD games right now... so I'm not sure I am actually missing much by not having my RSN in HD.
> 
> Yes, I want it... but I'm not sure all the hoopla is going to be sustained if/when the RSNs light up. I just am not yet convinced I have been missing anything yet.


In the SF Bay Area between the Sharks, Warriors, Giants, and A's about 75% of the home games are broadcast on FSN Bay Area in HD. The Sharks have the least at about 60%, and the Giants have the most. Essentially the entire Giants home schedule is in HD. It is significant. Don't forget we're also missing Versus NHL HD, and The Golf Channel in HD.


----------



## SMosher

mdgolf said:


> In the SF Bay Area between the Sharks, Warriors, Giants, and A's about 75% of the home games are broadcast on FSN Bay Area in HD. The Sharks have the least at about 60%, and the Giants have the most. Essentially the entire Giants home schedule is in HD. It is significant. Don't forget we're also missing Versus NHL HD, and The Golf Channel in HD.


Wonder if this also might include FSNBA+ in HD.


----------



## mdgolf

SMosher said:


> Wonder if this also might include FSNBA+ in HD.


I don't think anything on FSNBA+ is in HD.


----------



## chriscpmtmp

I wish I could be encouraged, but this is what I received from dishnet. The only improvement over 6 months ago is actually knowing what FSN-HD is as opposed to referring me to the local HD availability. Chris

_.. . specific information regarding your request for Fox Sports Network ( Detroit ) in High Definition is not currently available. We would like to add that channel, to make viewers like you happy, but we do not know if or when this will happen. _


----------



## Hound

HDMe said:


> Out of curiosity... considering that most of us would just get our "local" RSN in HD... how much actual HD are we missing by not having those channels active right now?
> 
> I am a football & basketball fan, both pro and college, and while I would like to see my RSN in HD... I am unsure of how many games I am actually missing the chance to see in HD anyway. Raycom, for example, has exclusive rights to ACC games much of the time and they are doing NO HD games right now... so I'm not sure I am actually missing much by not having my RSN in HD.
> 
> Yes, I want it... but I'm not sure all the hoopla is going to be sustained if/when the RSNs light up. I just am not yet convinced I have been missing anything yet.


Well here in central NJ, we are missing in HD all home games and select
away games of the New Jersey Devils, New York Rangers and Islanders NHL
games and the New York Knicks basketball games.

It is very significant, if you come home from work and the only program that
you watch is the ice hockey or basketball game that night. You are missing
your entire evening of television in HD. It is especially siginificant if the
other TV you are watching is OTA HD on ABC, CBS, NBC, FOX, MY or CW.
What am I doing paying a multi video HD provider $126.99 a month, soon to
be $136.99 a month, if the multi video provider is not providing the HD
programming that I want to watch? I live in an OTA rich area of the country.
I do not need Dish to provide me with HD locals. But I do need Dish to provide
me with MSG HD, FSNY HD and HD feeds of NBA League Pass and NHL CI.
If Dish is not going to provide me with the HD programming that I want to watch,
there are three other cheaper multi video providers in my town that give me
other options.


----------



## chriscpmtmp

I was considering switching to cable to get FSN in Detroit right now. I somehow figured a stripped down program lineup would be a little cheaper, but it really isn't. The must haves for me are HBO, ESPN 1 and 2 and TNT. Cable get to $80+ per month before DVR fees. The Tivo 3 only adds to that. I hope Dish just gets FSD in HD squared away so I can forget about this for a while.


----------



## jldhawk

This thread sure fell off the map, Has everyone given up on RSN's in HD on Dish network?
Are we just S.O.L.?


----------



## kdwebsol

jldhawk said:


> This thread sure fell off the map, Has everyone given up on RSN's in HD on Dish network?
> Are we just buy S.O.L.?


I can not speak for everyone but I sure have given up. If I did have a PocketDish I would switch to D*, they have locals and NESN in HD, about 80% of my tv viewing is on these channels and it would nice to have have them in HD.

The PocketDish is for my dad, he is a truck driver and is only home less then a week a month. So I fill it up for him. He loves it, he does not have to have Cable or Dish. He just watches his shows from the PocketDish,

Ken


----------



## HDlover

I guess Dish still hasn't cleared up its bill with FSN.


----------



## pdawg17

If E* had RSNs I would be leaving D* now (HR10 software update stinks, HR20 stinks++; why is this RSN business so difficult for them?


----------



## calgary2800

I've given up on Fox HD and RSN HD.


----------



## gjh3260

calgary2800 said:


> I've given up on Fox HD and RSN HD.


This really stinks......just read in the paper that my RSN will be having 40+ Twins games in HD this year.......E* get with the program......D* and cable have them whats the holdup ? :nono2:


----------



## RAD

gjh3260 said:


> This really stinks......just read in the paper that my RSN will be having 40+ Twins games in HD this year.......E* get with the program......D* and cable have them whats the holdup ? :nono2:


Charlie and $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ and not willing to spend them.


----------



## calgary2800

RAD said:


> Charlie and $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ and not willing to spend them.


Bunch of JERKS no ifs or buts about it. If you check out Dish's finances they are doing quite well along with the stock price.


----------



## JimFunk

Dish really needs to step up and offer Local RSN in HD. There are only a few things you need in HD...sports is one of them. I just hope everyone who goes to their monthly chat or any events will press them on this issue. They keep on getting off the hook by saying there is no demand for it. That's a bunch of horse dung (if there is no demand, then why the hell are you offering yearly league pass for like $200 per sport and getting tons of subscribers for these perks). If more people will ask at every occasion available, I'm sure Dish will get the message that there is demand for it. But we as consumers are letting them off easy by keeping quiet when there are times we can ask them these questions.


----------



## James Long

I don't recall E* ever saying that there was _*no*_ demand, not even an inference that the demand was not enough. These are channels they want to carry and will carry.

That being said ... there is more to carrying a channel than just turning it on. There are contracts to work out and decisions to be made on HOW those channels are delivered.

Two thoughts cross my mind ... One comes from the recent Tech Chat where we saw the coming HD Map Down feature. What a great way to put HD next to SD so that when one tunes in to their SD RSN during an event that is in HD they actually get the HD feed! Much better than needing to seek out the channel elsewhere in the guide (although the high 300s are not that far away from the 400s where the SD channels are). That feature will be available soon.

The second comes from looking at what networks are in HD. There are only a few 24/7 HD RSNs out there ... the rest are part time channels that may or may not have a game tonight. When added there will be a lot of "OFF THE AIR" channels ... with the worst part being when there are more active channels than satellite space available. The new encoders will help there ... allowing for 24/7 channels as well as giving more space for times when there are a lot of conflicting HD programs.

Just a couple of details that have recently or will be soon worked out, other than the usual contract negotiations. Yes, viewers want HD ... sometimes more than they want HD done right. Lets see them get it right.


----------



## jldhawk

Your last point makes the most sence, especially if they add the RSN's to the Mapdown, so that way if Fox MW isn't broadcasting in HD at 6pm CT then you at least get the programming in SD on the same channel, Kind of like they are doing with ESPN? Isn't channel 140 going to be ESPN HD IF you subscibe to an HD package?
That way it only uses ONE channel in the guide. (Does that save bandwidth on the Satelite?)


----------



## JohnH

It does not save bandwidth. The original 9424 has to still be there for receivers which cannot do the mapdown(6000u). The mapdown has not been implemented, yet.

Doing the mapdown for the HD RSNs which are not 24/7 would be extemely complex. Don't expect it.


----------



## James Long

Ah, a challenge! If they would make the channel jump to the SD when off air it would do the trick.


----------



## Dish Cubfan

James Long said:


> Ah, a challenge! If they would make the channel jump to the SD when off air it would do the trick.


I'm just hoping they have something to announce before the baseball season. DirectTV certainly will... bye bye Extra Innings for us.


----------



## JohnH

FYI, they are still playing with them. I see a couple of games scheduled from time to time. This has been going on for sometime.


----------



## JohnH

James Long said:


> Ah, a challenge! If they would make the channel jump to the SD when off air it would do the trick.


Yeah, but how to know when the HD is back and return to it.


----------



## gjh3260

I think the only challenge for E* right now would be to get the local RSN's in HD. I could care less if it mapsdown. I can punch in the correct 3 or 4 digits.


----------



## James Long

JohnH said:


> Yeah, but how to know when the HD is back and return to it.


They could use the "TV Enhancement" popups ... 
Instead of something telling you to subscribe to Starz! or buy a PPV (or visit the free preview channel) it could tell you to press select to jump to HD.


----------



## SWTESTER

gjh3260 said:


> I think the only challenge for E* right now would be to get the local RSN's in HD. I could care less if it mapsdown. I can punch in the correct 3 or 4 digits.


Exactly, like planned, on ConUS...129 for West/Chicago//61.5 for East

Plus adds could be MTV-HD, Cinemax-HD [not-lite MPEG-4 @4 per transponder], The Movie Channel-HD AND
**Improve Starz-HD** on 129 [hey that's 4 !!!]
Starz was much better on Comcast Seattle...

Or I will reconsider my AEP +HD +Adult  :grin: ViP622&211 +311


----------



## satguy06

I live in Miami and would like to watch the Florida Marlins games in High Definition. Does anybody know when Dish Network will carry Sun Sports and Fox Sports Net Florida in High Definition?


----------



## RAD

satguy06 said:


> I live in Miami and would like to watch the Florida Marlins games in High Definition. Does anybody know when Dish Network will carry Sun Sports and Fox Sports Net Florida in High Definition?


Yea, but Charlie isn't saying


----------



## grooves12

The only reason this isn't happening rght away is because Dish has determined it is not make or break for them... this thread is a perfect example of it. This thread represents those that probably would want thesre channels the most, yet very few if any are actually leaving and going elsewhere to get them.

If more people started leaving, listing no RSNs in HD as the reason, you can bet progress on carrying them would occur almost instantly.


----------



## gjh3260

RAD said:


> Yea, but Charlie isn't saying


Charlie would just say "soon" anyway and that means absolutely nothing. A lot of subs were hoping the HD RSN's were going to be a reality for college football last September.....then the start of the NHL season......then college basketball.....maybe by the time MLB starts ??? :lol:


----------



## satguy06

I think we should send Charlie this thread. I mean the demand is high. Just look at all the replies and views it gets. There's no thread that compares to this one.


----------



## Yes616

satguy06 said:


> I think we should send Charlie this thread. I mean the demand is high. Just look at all the replies and views it gets. There's no thread that compares to this one.


I'd bet Charlie, Jim and co. are looking at it.

That being said, why isn't SNY-HD uplinked? I want the Mets in HD!

This is just a waiting game now. The scary part is if it doesn't happen by mid-April, I am afraid another year of baseball in HD will be lost. If this does happen, come August I will be jumping ship at that point as I won't have to worry about any early termination fees.

And I was going to get a ViP622. Not at this point. You hear that Charlie?


----------



## jldhawk

That is another reason why people like us do not leave, Because we got sucked into the contract and now have no choice but to complain on this board with no results from Dish Network.
All of us in this thread are passionate sports fans and possibly can NOT leave E* due to contracts.


----------



## rgriffith

I've noticed since I got an HD set a couple months ago that I'm much more likely to watch a game if it's in HD. If my beloved Pistons are on in SD, and another game is on in HD, I'll probably watch the HD game.

So I wonder how typical I am, and how long it will be before this will start showing up in broadcast ratings?

I recently switched to E* from D* with the expectation that the HD Fox Sports Detroit would be added relatively soon (probably a bad assumption). If my initial deal runs out and E* still has only SD, I will absolutely switch back, even though I'm otherwise happy with E*. 

If I can't see Carlos Guillen and the rest of my Tigers in HD, I'll just die I tell you!:crying: 

Just thought I'd throw my two cents in :newbie:


----------



## Hound

I think you are very typical, especially among HD owners over six months. Unless,
it is a game, I really want to see, I do not watch SD games.


----------



## JimFunk

This is how I feel about SD vs HD. It's like when you had modem dial up and then tried high speed broadband internet connection...you cannot go back. How many of you even consider going back to the dial up modem? (my apologies to the users still on AOhell  )


----------



## DP1

Hound said:


> I think you are very typical, especially among HD owners over six months. Unless,
> it is a game, I really want to see, I do not watch SD games.


Whats very typical? That a person would be more likely to watch a HD game than a SD game? Of course. Could say the same thing about nature/travel programming too.

What not very typical though is him saying he'll forego watching his favorite team in SD to watch a different game in HD. As you basically said yourself.. you will watch SD games you "really want to see". Favorite teams pretty much fall into the category of games a person really wants to see.


----------



## rgriffith

DP1 said:


> What not very typical though is him saying he'll forego watching his favorite team in SD to watch a different game in HD. As you basically said yourself.. you will watch SD games you "really want to see". Favorite teams pretty much fall into the category of games a person really wants to see.


I'm not so sure. The other night my Pistons were playing Orlando in SD, while the Bulls and Wizards were playing on ESPNHD. I watched much more of the Bulls/Wizards game because of the quality difference. Only if the Pistons were playing a "big" game would I suffer through  an SD broadcast. But even then, if Dwyane Wade :icon_cry: in SD, does it really show through? (We're pryaing for you Dwyane!!!)

You may be more right when it comes to baseball where you get in the habit of watching "your" team night-in, night-out.


----------



## DP1

rgriffith said:


> I'm not so sure. The other night my Pistons were playing Orlando in SD, while the Bulls and Wizards were playing on ESPNHD. I watched much more of the Bulls/Wizards game because of the quality difference. Only if the Pistons were playing a "big" game would I suffer through  an SD broadcast.


I still dont think that makes you "typical" (other than maybe a typical new HD owner who's wowed by the pretty pictures). I think most people who are diehard fans of a team or even a particular tv show, will watch it even if it's in SD. Certainly suddenly having access to HD has changed peoples viewing habits.. watching shows they never watched before (myself included..I hadnt watched Network Primetime in 15 years before I got HD 7 years ago..then I got back into it because many of the shows were in HD compared to most other programming at the time).

But by the same token one of the reasons more people havent bought in yet is because they already know that the channels/shows they like most still arent in HD.

Unfortunately though, even if I'm wrong, I'm sure the Pistons would be more disheartened to hear you're more worried about resolution than content than Charlie would.

All he cares about is people continuing to give him the $75-$100 a month.. not which particular programs/channels they watch.


----------



## kdwebsol

My I suggest that this thread be closed. A lot of us including myself have come to the conclusion that E* is not going to be adding our RSN in HD any time soon if at all. At this point this topic is kind of like talking about world peace. We all want it but will it ever happen..... Most likely not.


----------



## Jim5506

rgriffith said:


> I've noticed since I got an HD set a couple months ago that I'm much more likely to watch a game if it's in HD. If my beloved Pistons are on in SD, and another game is on in HD, I'll probably watch the HD game.
> 
> So I wonder how typical I am, and how long it will be before this will start showing up in broadcast ratings?
> 
> I recently switched to E* from D* with the expectation that the HD Fox Sports Detroit would be added relatively soon (probably a bad assumption). If my initial deal runs out and E* still has only SD, I will absolutely switch back, even though I'm otherwise happy with E*.
> 
> If I can't see Carlos Guillen and the rest of my Tigers in HD, I'll just die I tell you!:crying:
> 
> Just thought I'd throw my two cents in :newbie:


Somebody correct me if I'm wrong (nobody would do that ), but I don't believe Neilson even does ratings for HD yet, do they??


----------



## jldhawk

I don't want this topic locked, because I check here EVERY DAY to see the magic words......................THEIR ON NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Still WAITING!


----------



## Stewart Vernon

jldhawk said:


> I don't want this topic locked, because I check here EVERY DAY to see the magic words......................THEIR ON NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Still WAITING!


You probably will be waiting forever since "their on now" makes no sense 

They are on now, or they're on now might happen... but "their on now" will never be a valid statement


----------



## Dish Cubfan

jldhawk said:


> I don't want this topic locked, because I check here EVERY DAY to see the magic words......................THEIR ON NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Still WAITING!


I'm with you. Dish needs to understand that this is a big deal.


----------



## Hound

DP1 said:


> Whats very typical? That a person would be more likely to watch a HD game than a SD game? Of course. Could say the same thing about nature/travel programming too.
> 
> What not very typical though is him saying he'll forego watching his favorite team in SD to watch a different game in HD. As you basically said yourself.. you will watch SD games you "really want to see". Favorite teams pretty much fall into the category of games a person really wants to see.


What is typical is that I will not watch SD games of other teams other than my
favorite team. I have had HD for three years and I am spoiled because I kept
cable for two HD RSNs, YES, SNY and INHD. However, my favorite teams are the Phillies, Flyers and Sixers. I also have NBA league pass, MLB EI and NHL center ice
because neither Dish or my local cable company gives me Comcast Sportsnet
Philadelphia. The Phillies have 43 games broadcast over the air on CW, mostly
home games in HD. Neither Dish or cable provides this channel, so I put up an
off air antenna in 2004, so I could watch in HD. On NBA league pass, I only
watch the Sixers in SD. On NHL center ice, I only watch the Flyers in SD and I
do not watch every game anymore because they are in only in SD. I do not
watch MLB EI games unless it is in HD or the game had a bearing on the Phillies
wild card. I have Yankees and Mets in HD and three other games a week on
INHD in HD, ESPN games in HD and some Fox games in HD.

However, Verizon Fios, will be doing installations in my town very soon. I already
have Verizon Fios Internet. Verizon Fios is offering Comcast Sportsnet Philadelphia
HD, YES HD and SNY HD to all subscribers in my county. So I am most likely
dumping Dish, unless Dish can provide a significant number of games in HD
that I cannot get on Verizon. (Verizon does not have a carriage agreement
with In Demand, so no NBA League Pass, NHL Center Ice or MLB EI). The Fios 
HD TV package is much less expensive than Dish and has the three HD RSNs. 
With the three HD RSNs, I can probably live without the InDemand league
packages.


----------



## jldhawk

Their implies "OWNED BY"
so my statement is valid.
the RSN's are owned by an entity, "Their" (RSN stations) are on now, makes sense.

*edit spelling error


----------



## Stewart Vernon

I was making a joke to lighten up the thread by correcting a spelling/grammar issue... but it not only was misinterpreted, but a new error has compounded it... What is "sence"?

Next time I'll leave it to the official grammar police so I don't start the ball rolling downhill


----------



## Jim5506

Beating ignorance back with a stick!!

There should be more of us willing to offend for the sake of the English language. Or rather educate, not offend.


----------



## SMosher

RSNs RSNs RSNs! Ok, I'll stop chanting. Baseball starts soon, make them live DishNet!


----------



## IowaStateFan

James Long said:


> Tuesday.
> 
> Which Tuesday I do not know.
> They may even be on before the Tuesday.
> But the channels will be on on Tuesday ... eventually ...


It's still not Tuesday yet? They say time flies when you're having fun. I must not be having much fun. This is the longest I've ever waited for a Tuesday to get here.


----------



## SMosher

IowaStateFan said:


> It's still not Tuesday yet? They say time flies when you're having fun. I must not be having much fun. This is the longest I've ever waited for a Tuesday to get here.


yah, Tuesday. I've been waiting for that day since October when they wre uplinked.

I can still be calm.


----------



## kdwebsol

IowaStateFan said:


> It's still not Tuesday yet? They say time flies when you're having fun. I must not be having much fun. This is the longest I've ever waited for a Tuesday to get here.


Tuesday? Only if D* is scheduled for an install on Tuesday


----------



## kdwebsol

I sent this to the ceo email address. I send one every few weeks and really do not receive a real response. Lets see what happens this time

Dear sir,

I would like an update on NESN HD. Dish Network is the only provider in the New England area the does not have NESN HD. http://www.boston.com/sports/nesn/aboutus/hd/

Could you please let me know if you are planning to add NESN HD and if not why. Not enough space, contracts, money, etc. Please do not leave us in the dark and lose another season of a fine 24/7 HD sports channel. NESN HD has more HD then TNT and A&E combined.

I also have a small story to tell you about how important NESN and RSN in HD are to us. About a week ago I was at a local fast food drive-up and there is an apartment building that has five dishes, four were Dish and one DirecTV across the street. There was an installer taking down on of Dishes and I noticed that the count of dishes are now two Dish Network and three DirecTV.

I parked my car and walked over and talked with the installer, he is an independent installer and not a DirecTV employee. I asked if he know why the switch from Dish Network. He said this was his six one this week and the reason was that people want Network Locals and the Red Sox in HD. They call and I tell them I can install an antenna for them for network locals, but why would they pay me to install an antenna and still not receive the Red Sox games in HD when they can switch at no cost to them.

Please consider adding NESN in HD "very very soon". If not please let me know why so I can consider what to do when my contract is up.

Begging you,
Ken


----------



## gjh3260

kdwebsol said:


> I sent this to the ceo email address. I send one every few weeks and really do not receive a real response. Lets see what happens this time
> 
> Dear sir,
> 
> I would like an update on NESN HD. Dish Network is the only provider in the New England area the does not have NESN HD. http://www.boston.com/sports/nesn/aboutus/hd/
> 
> Could you please let me know if you are planning to add NESN HD and if not why. Not enough space, contracts, money, etc. Please do not leave us in the dark and lose another season of a fine 24/7 HD sports channel. NESN HD has more HD then TNT and A&E combined.
> 
> I also have a small story to tell you about how important NESN and RSN in HD are to us. About a week ago I was at a local fast food drive-up and there is an apartment building that has five dishes, four were Dish and one DirecTV across the street. There was an installer taking down on of Dishes and I noticed that the count of dishes are now two Dish Network and three DirecTV.
> 
> I parked my car and walked over and talked with the installer, he is an independent installer and not a DirecTV employee. I asked if he know why the switch from Dish Network. He said this was his six one this week and the reason was that people want Network Locals and the Red Sox in HD. They call and I tell them I can install an antenna for them for network locals, but why would they pay me to install an antenna and still not receive the Red Sox games in HD when they can switch at no cost to them.
> 
> Please consider adding NESN in HD "very very soon". If not please let me know why so I can consider what to do when my contract is up.
> 
> Begging you,
> Ken


I think most of us sports fans want our local RSN in HD.....if cable has it and D* has it then why not E* ? Hope you get at least a reasonable response and not some fill-in-the line response from E*. I think we all got our hopes up last September when the HD RSN's were uplinked. My gut feeling is that we wont see any HD RSN's by the time MLB starts and that is a shame :nono2:


----------



## IowaStateFan

If E* would turn on the RSNs in HD I'd upgrade my 921 immediately. As it stands I see no compelling reason to do so. My locals are not yet available in HD and Voom is not worth the extra charge. I've gotten so impatient waiting for E* that I looked into D* and discovered that they're not any better for me. Not sure how it works, but D*'s website says that my RSNs (FSRM and Altitude) are in SD. If I plug in a zipcode from the Denver DMA it says they are in HD. So while I got my hopes up last fall when I saw they were uplinked, I'm now resigned to the fact that I'll have to wait awhile longer for Tuesday to get here. Not that I like it, but I really don't have any options.


----------



## RAD

IowaStateFan said:


> Not sure how it works, but D*'s website says that my RSNs (FSRM and Altitude) are in SD. If I plug in a zipcode from the Denver DMA it says they are in HD.


Sounds like you're outside the Denver MPEG4 spotbeam which is why it's saying SD for your location. The buzz is that once D10 and D11 go up the RSN HD channels will be migrated to CONUS transponders which should fix your problem.


----------



## harsh

Jim5506 said:


> I don't believe Neilson even does ratings for HD yet, do they??


You are correct!


----------



## Hound

Verizon Fios just gave me a March 22 installation date. My Verizon channel
lineup has three HD RSNs, YES, SNY and Comcast Sportsnet Philadelphia.
Total monthly cost of Fios TV is $120.93 which includes 2 HD DVRs, 2 HD set
top boxes, 2 additional TVs hooked up to coax only, HBO, and Movies and Sports
package. There is also a bundle discount. I am getting a $45 unlimited calling phone package, $50 Internet package and $43 TV package, Fios premier ($138 total) for $94.90. So my TV bill is about $106 with bundle.

With Dish I am paying $136.99 a month for AEP with locals, HD, 2 622's and 2
standard satellite receivers. I am also paying $73 a month for cable so that I
could get SNY and YES HD and INHD. The only thing I am losing is INHD, VOOM
and Cinemax. I could pick up Cinemax with Verizon for $10 but I do not watch it.

So my total TV bill was $210. Now it will be $106, and I upgraded my Internet
from cable 7/1 service to Verizon's 20/5 service. Once you get the 20/5 service
you will never go back. The difference between 20/5 and 7/1 is greater than
7/1 and DSL. 

There are rumors that Verizon will be adding more HD channels this month,
but I do not really care since I am getting the three HD RSNs. Verizon is providing
both NY and Philadelphia locals in my county which includes three PBS channels,
NY, Phila and NJ, so that will offset the loss of Equator which was my favorite
VOOM channel, but I hardly ever watched it. Verizon is giving me a total of 15
HD local channels compared to Dish's 4 HD Philadelphia locals.


----------



## kdwebsol

Hound said:


> Verizon Fios just gave me a March 22 installation date. My Verizon channel
> lineup has three HD RSNs, YES, SNY and Comcast Sportsnet Philadelphia.....


Verizon Fios will not be in my area anytime soon. I called last month to see if they could tell me when and the CSR told me that my area was not on the forecast for 2007. Even with this news I felt good because the CSR do not give me a line of bull. He told me what he know instead of making up a time frame.

Good luck and yes the grass is greener for you because it will be in HD 

Ken


----------



## jldhawk

How do I find out when our contract commitment is over? Is on the "My account" area of the Dishnetwork web site?
This RSN deal or no deal is driving me nuts, I might be going back to cable to save money till E* gets their head out of their butts.


----------



## tnsprin

harsh said:


> You are correct!


Actually they do have HD users being sampled, but I don't think they currently are breaking out seperate hd results.


----------



## gjh3260

jldhawk said:


> How do I find out when our contract commitment is over? Is on the "My account" area of the Dishnetwork web site?
> This RSN deal or no deal is driving me nuts, I might be going back to cable to save money till E* gets their head out of their butts.


Not sure about where to find the contract commitment but E* must have their head way up there with this HD RSN issue. MLB is about a month away and my RSN supposedly is going to have approx 40 home games in HD this year. Fork over a few $$$ Charlie...there are a lot of E* sports fans wanting to see their baseball teams in HD this year.


----------



## Mr.72

there are a lot of E* basketball fans wanting to see them RIGHT NOW.


----------



## Suomi

Mr.72 said:


> there are a lot of E* basketball fans wanting to see them RIGHT NOW.


Hockey too. The Red Wings commentator said to tune in to FSN HD for the next game. The season is almost over and the only Red Wings I can watch in HD is the rare game on HDNET that isn't blacked out.


----------



## Dish Cubfan

gjh3260 said:


> Not sure about where to find the contract commitment but E* must have their head way up there with this HD RSN issue. MLB is about a month away and my RSN supposedly is going to have approx 40 home games in HD this year. Fork over a few $$$ Charlie...there are a lot of E* sports fans wanting to see their baseball teams in HD this year.


I don't think we can get out of a contract, but I am close to switching if we lose the mlb package and there are no RSNs in HD. I feel Dish is falling way behind Direct TV when it comes to sports.


----------



## Hound

Dish Cubfan said:


> I don't think we can get out of a contract, but I am close to switching if we lose the mlb package and there are no RSNs in HD. I feel Dish is falling way behind Direct TV when it comes to sports.


I am going to eat the last five or six months of my 18 month 622 contract.
TV predictions this morning indicates that the MLB EI Directv deal is going
to happen.

http://www.tvpredictions.com/bud030407.htm


----------



## tnsprin

Hound said:


> I am going to eat the last five or six months of my 18 month 622 contract.
> TV predictions this morning indicates that the MLB EI Directv deal is going
> to happen.
> 
> http://www.tvpredictions.com/bud030407.htm


No, they say that the Selig calls the complaints against the merger ridiculous. A far cry from saying the deal is going to happen.


----------



## jldhawk

Isn't this thread about RSN's in HD and not Major League Baseball Season pass?


----------



## James Long

jldhawk said:


> Isn't this thread about RSN's in HD and not Major League Baseball Season pass?


That IS the goal ...

:backtotop


----------



## NKy.Yall

Looks like D* has got the ball rolling,with YES and SNY and NESN likey up next.YES and SNY HD already up and running in the channel guide.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=81267&page=2


----------



## DP1

Dish Cubfan said:


> I don't think we can get out of a contract, but I am close to switching if we lose the mlb package and there are no RSNs in HD. I feel Dish is falling way behind Direct TV when it comes to sports.


Sure you can get out of it. It'll just cost you $13 and change for every month left in your 18.

Heck, if thats less than 8 months, it'd be under $100 to bail.

Seems like a small enough price to pay to ease ones self of all the pain and suffering.


----------



## Hound

jldhawk said:


> Isn't this thread about RSN's in HD and not Major League Baseball Season pass?


RSN's in HD is related to MLB EI. The relation is whether Dish would be able to
provide more than one baseball game a night in HD.

With my Fios install scheduled for 3/22 and picking up CSN Philadelphia HD,
YES HD and SNY HD on Fios, the only way that I would consider a 2nd
multi video provider (I have two now, Dish and cable) is for the sports packages,
MLB EI, NBA League Pass and NHL Center Ice (because not available on Fios). But
the sports packages would have to provide multiple games per night (say 4 to
6) in HD. And to provide multiple games in HD, the multi video provider has
to have HD RSNs. I have enjoyed the sports packages and I like watching
MLB EI games after the east coast games finish, but with three HD RSNs on Fios,
it is unlikely that I will tune into many standard definition sports package games. 
Especially since I have my in market favorite teams in high definition.


----------



## Hound

This post on TV Predictions says that Directv is going to 
have most of the MLB EI games in HD.

http://www.tvpredictions.com/carey030507.htm

This is very relevant to RSNs in HD on Dish, because you cannot
provide MLB EI in HD, unless the multi video provider has
RSNs in HD. It is also relevant to some Dish subscribers (hard core
baseball fans) on whether they remain Dish subscribers.


----------



## kdwebsol

I posted an email that I sent to the CEO address earlier in this thread. I also wrote a letter to NESN and FSN NE asking why their stations are not on HD on E*. I still have not received a reply for E* and NESN but I did receive one from FSN. Bellow is the reply,

// start email
Hi Ken,

FSN New England is not carried in HD with Dish Network because our contract with them does not include this service. During our last negotiation Dish Network was not interested in providing that additional service at that time.

Please express your interest of getting the Celtics in HD to them in hopes it will be added in the future.

Thanks for your input and being such a loyal FSN New England fan.
Lauren

Contact info removed

// end of email

Sounds like we will not be getting our RSNs in HD 

Ken


----------



## JimFunk

Just steer all your friends and family away from E* when their contracts are up or when they are looking for a service. That is what I tell my friends and family, E* does NOT have HD RSN. It's pretty effective too. Then I try to go over to their house and watch it, kinda embarassing, but hey at least it is true.

Let your money do the talking. Obviously E* doesn't care about its sports fans. So vote with your money. They have competition who will offer this service. If E* doesn't care, then it's their loss.


----------



## IowaStateFan

RAD said:


> Sounds like you're outside the Denver MPEG4 spotbeam which is why it's saying SD for your location. The buzz is that once D10 and D11 go up the RSN HD channels will be migrated to CONUS transponders which should fix your problem.


Thanks for the comment. I thought maybe the same thing, but it must be one really tight spot beam because I'm only 60 miles or so from Denver. In the meantime, I'll just have to keep waiting because I've got no other options - no cable, no OTA, and neither satellite provider. While I am whining a little, I do understand that's one of the prices I pay for living where I do. Mountains are wonderful, but they sure do screw with television and radio signals.


----------



## RAD

IowaStateFan said:


> I thought maybe the same thing, but it must be one really tight spot beam because I'm only 60 miles or so from Denver.


It does look like the Ka spot beams are smaller then the Ku ones. In the Raliegh NC DMA two stations held up retrans rights for awhile because the Ka beam didn't cover their entier area. My BIL in TN is about 70 miles from Nashville and can get the SD locals but can't get the HD ones.


----------



## satguy06

I'm not in front of my HD tv right now, I'm at work. But, during the Florida Panthers/Philadelphia Flyers Hockey game they said that Fox Sports Net Florida is broadcasting the game in HD on the same channel that they carry the SD broadcast. FSN Florida is channel 423 and they said that it's available on channel 423 in HD. Could this be possible?


----------



## jldhawk

I have NHL Center Ice, I am getting the NJ Devils vs Pitts Penguins on BOTH HDNET and 9467, what a waist of Dish Networks Bandwidth.
The same HD game on TWO different channels, two different feeds.
One is HDNets cameras, the other is FSN's.


423 is Blacked out, so I can't tell you if it is in HD.


----------



## satguy06

satguy06 said:


> I'm not in front of my HD tv right now, I'm at work. But, during the Florida Panthers/Philadelphia Flyers Hockey game they said that Fox Sports Net Florida is broadcasting the game in HD on the same channel that they carry the SD broadcast. FSN Florida is channel 423 and they said that it's available on channel 423 in HD. Could this be possible?


well, as far as i know channel 423 (FSN Florida is a standard definition channel). I just called Dish Network's Technical Service and they said as far as they know they don't carry FSN Florida in HD. But it's just weird cause the past few weeks during game FSN Florida keeps flashing up who's carrying the game in HD and on what channel. Maybe is a mistake by FSN Florida.


----------



## kdwebsol

satguy06 said:


> well, as far as i know channel 423 (FSN Florida is a standard definition channel). I just called Dish Network's Technical Service and they said as far as they know they don't carry FSN Florida in HD. But it's just weird cause the past few weeks during game FSN Florida keeps flashing up who's carrying the game in HD and on what channel. Maybe is a mistake by FSN Florida.


Does that advertisement actually say Dish Network in carring the game in HD?

I did receive a response from FSN NE and they told me that E* "FSN New England is not carried in HD with Dish Network because our contract with them does not include this service. During our last negotiation Dish Network was not interested in providing that additional service at that time." So I would thing this is an error on your local FSN.

Ken


----------



## jldhawk

Versus must have it's own HD channel now since the sportsguide shows an NHL game on Monday night on Versus and an NBA game in INHD.

Monday, March 19, 2007
NHL Pittsburgh Penguins vs. N.Y. Rangers 7:00 PM Versus (1080i)
NBA Sacramento Kings vs. Atlanta Hawks 7:00 PM NBA/INHD (1080i)


----------



## Jeff P

Wow. Can't believe this thread is still going.

So we go from "very very soon" back in July or August to still nothing in March?

Nice... :nono2:


----------



## Gargy

jldhawk said:


> Versus must have it's own HD channel now since the sportsguide shows an NHL game on Monday night on Versus and an NBA game in INHD.
> 
> Monday, March 19, 2007
> NHL Pittsburgh Penguins vs. N.Y. Rangers 7:00 PM Versus (1080i)
> NBA Sacramento Kings vs. Atlanta Hawks 7:00 PM NBA/INHD (1080i)


If I do recall correctly, last year during the whole Dish vs. OLN (now Versus) fiasco when they got hockey back right at playoff time, Dish was carring a HD feed from Versus in the final rounds of the playoffs on the NHLHD or HDPPV channel whatever it was called last year. Now they haven't carried any of the HD Versus stuff this year so far. I'm hoping we'll see the playoff games again on the HDPPV channel this year similar to what Center Ice sees on occasion when the carry a FSN HD feed.


----------



## SWTESTER

Well adding RSN's in HD is 'one of many opportunities' according to DISH Network eCare. They say at this time we do not have specific plans for launching the RSN's in HD.

Yikes ...E* better add these within a year, especially if D* gets their act together...
--------------------------------------------
"
Dear Customer,

Thank you for your question regarding High Definition Regional Sports Networks. DISH Network is always looking for ways to improve our customers’ experience and adding HD RSNs to our programming lineup is one of many opportunities we are investigating. At this time we do not have specific plans for launching RSNs in HD. Please keep checking our website for updates on this topic.

Your business is greatly appreciated and we thank you for allowing us to be of assistance to you. If you have any further questions or concerns, please refer to HYPERLINK "http://www.dishnetwork.com/"www.dishnetwork.com or reply to this email. 

Sincerely,

Terry B.
DISH Network eCare

** Please include all previous correspondence when replying. **


Your message:


Full Name: David G***
Account Number: 8255-

Question: Hi, when will RSN's in HD be available for the baseball season.
I heard that they will be available soon and would like to see them by mid-season. You guys have a superior HD and HD-DVR service than the other guy(s), and I would hate to switch again by March '08.
Thanks"


----------



## Red Dwarf

http://www.tvpredictions.com/dbaseball032207.htm

News
Why DIRECTV's Baseball Deal Is Good For You
An exclusive agreement with Major League Baseball will lead to more high-def coverage.
By Phillip Swann

Washington, D.C. (March 22, 2007) -- Major League Baseball yesterday rejected cable TV's offer to carry its Extra Innings package, increasing the likelihood that DIRECTV will get the games exclusively.

MLB and DIRECTV signed an agreement this month that said the satcaster could have Extra Innings exclusively if other TV providers did not match the offer. The deal has sparked outrage from lawmakers and newspaper columnists who say cable viewers will be denied access to the package, which includes up to 60 out of market games a week.

However, while the DIRECTV-MLB deal may upset some baseball fans, it will turn out to be a major plus for High-Definition TV owners. And here's why:

1. DIRECTV plans to broadcast most -- if not all -- the games in high-def by 2008. With two satellites launching this year or early next, the satcaster will have all the capacity it needs for the extra high-def coverage.

2. With Extra Innings, DIRECTV will have the exclusive rights to carry baseball; football (NFL Sunday Ticket); NASCAR (HotPass); and college basketball (March Madness) in high-def. The addition will give the satcaster a powerful HD sports lineup.

3. Seeing that DIRECTV is building a high-def sports dynamo, rival satcaster EchoStar and the cable TV operators will be forced to respond. They will explore ways to expand their high-def sports coverage, particularly on a regional/local basis (where cable still has an advantage over satellite). If your cable operator doesn't broadcast a local team in HD now, it probably will a year from now when DIRECTV has expanded its sports high-def lineup.

4. Seeing that TV providers are expanding high-def sports coverage, the professional leagues (and college) will push for better facilities and innovations to broadcast HD.

5. To counter DIRECTV's sports lineup, EchoStar and cable will also move to bolster their non-sports HD offerings. Comcast, for instance has already hinted it has big plans for movies in high-def.

So while you will hear plenty of griping over the next few weeks about DIRECTV and Extra Innings, keep in mind that, for high-def owners, it will be a home run.

If this is true, maybe it will get Dish off their butts and getter done.


----------



## jldhawk

According to Satelite guys, more RSN's were uplinked today.
http://www.satelliteguys.us


----------



## kdwebsol

jldhawk said:


> According to Satelite guys, more RSN's were uplinked today.
> http://www.satelliteguys.us


Still no NESN :mad2: I wonder what the bitrates are?


----------



## RAD

I thought someone mentioned before that the HD RSN's up there are just place holders with no signal or just a test card, nothing else.


----------



## Jeff P

So who wants to start taking odds on whether or not we have HD RSNs by the one-year anniversary of this thread (Sept. 7)? :lol:

I'm thinking 3-2 *against*.

:nono2:


----------



## Dish Cubfan

40,000 plus views on this thread. I would say that RSNs in HD should be a higher priority. Direct TV is going to grab the market if Dish doesn't act quickly.


----------



## DP1

Dish Cubfan said:


> 40,000 plus views on this thread.


That number is deceiving though cause it's the same 100 guys having viewed it 400 times each.


----------



## James Long

Plus it has been going on for nearly seven months .... 40,000 views over 198 days is 202 views per day. Which sounds like a big number, but I'll probably view it three or four times myself today (depending on how many replies it gets).

387 replies with people looking back to see if anything new was said.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

And even if it was 40,000 unique views by unique Dish customers... that would still only be 0.3 % or less of Dish's actual customers!


----------



## kbuente

I don't have the upgrade to HD completed yet but are other Cubs' fans able to watch games in HD when they are carried on WGN? Last I checked I didn't think I saw WGN (the local version that is) as part of the local HD from Chicago. Perhaps someone else in Chicago with HD can verify....because even if I can't get CSN in HD than I'd have a chance of seeing at least some games in HD that WGN carry. Otherwise the only Cubs games in HD I see (once installed) will be the ones on ESPN or on Fox.


----------



## kdwebsol

kbuente said:


> Otherwise the only Cubs games in HD I see (once installed) will be the ones on ESPN or on Fox.


You might not be able to see the Cubs games on ESPN. I live in New England and the Red Sox games on ESPN were blacked out last year.

Ken


----------



## kdwebsol

Sorry fir the length of this post. I just want to show the people at E* how much HD content we are missing not having NESN in HD. Below is this weeks NESN HD schedule.

Feel free to copy an email to E* 

Ken

3/25/07

5:00-9:00 AM NESN SPORTSDESK {HD}
9:00 PM THE BUZZ {HD} (R)
9:30 PM RUBBER BISCUIT {HD} (R)
10:00 PM NESN SPORTSDESK {HD} (L)
10:30 PM RED SOX REPORT (DB)
11:00 PM NESN SPORTSDESK {HD}
11:30 PM RUBBER BISCUIT {HD} (R)

3/26/07

5:00-9:00 AM NESN SPORTSDESK {HD}
12:00 1:00 PM NESN SPORTSDESK {HD}
7:00 PM RED SOX SPRING BREAK {HD} (DB)
7:30 PM RED SOX SPRING BREAK {HD} (R)
10:00 PM NESN SPORTSDESK {HD} (L)
10:30 PM RED SOX SPRING BREAK {HD} (R)
11:00 PM NESN SPORTSDESK {HD}

3/27/07

5:00-9:00AM NESN SPORTSDESK {HD}
12:00-1:00 PM NESN SPORTSDESK {HD}
1:00 PM RED SOX SPRING BREAK {HD} (R)
6:30 PM THE BUZZ {HD} (DB)
7:00 PM W.B. MASON PRESENTS BRUINS FACE-OFF {HD} (L)
7:30 PM BOSTON BRUINS HOCKEY {HD} (L)
BRUINS VS. OTTAWA SENATORS
10:00 PM GCE PRESENTS BRUINS OVERTIME {HD} (L)
10:30 PM NESN SPORTSDESK {HD} (L)
11:00 PM THE BUZZ {HD} (R)
11:30 PM NESN SPORTSDESK {HD}
12:00 AM BOSTON BRUINS HOCKEY {HD} (R)
BRUINS IN TWO AT OTTAWA SENATORS

3/28/07

5:00-9:00 AM NESN SPORTSDESK {HD}
12:00 1:00 PM	NESN SPORTSDESK {HD}
1:00 PM BOSTON BRUINS HOCKEY {HD} (R)
BRUINS IN TWO AT OTTAWA SENATORS
5:30 PM BOSTON GLOBE SPORTSPLUS "A" {HD} (DB)
6:00 PM THE BUZZ {HD} (R)
6:30 PM RED SOX SPRING BREAK {HD} (R)
10:00 PM NESN SPORTSDESK {HD} (L)
10:30 PM RED SOX SPRING BREAK {HD} (R)
11:00 PM NESN SPORTSDESK {HD}
11:30 PM BOSTON GLOBE SPORTSPLUS "A" {HD} (R)

3/29/07

5:00-9:00AM NESN SPORTSDESK {HD}
12:00-1:00 PM	NESN SPORTSDESK {HD}
3:00 PM RED SOX SPRING BREAK {HD} (R)
6:00 PM THE BUZZ {HD} (R)
6:30 PM W.B. MASON PRESENTS BRUINS FACE-OFF {HD} (L)
7:00 PM BOSTON BRUINS HOCKEY {HD} (L)
PITTSBURGH PENGUINS VS. BRUINS
9:30 PM GCE PRESENTS BRUINS OVERTIME {HD} (L)
10:00 PM NESN SPORTSDESK {HD} (L)
10:30 PM RUBBER BISCUIT {HD} (R)
11:00 PM NESN SPORTSDESK {HD}
11:30 PM THE BUZZ {HD} (R)
12:00 AM BOSTON BRUINS HOCKEY {HD} (R)
BRUINS IN TWO VS. PITTSBURGH PENGUINS

3/30/07

5:00-9:00 AM NESN SPORTSDESK {HD}
12:00 1:00 PM	NESN SPORTSDESK {HD}
1:00 PM BOSTON BRUINS HOCKEY {HD} (R)
BRUINS IN TWO VS. PITTSBURGH PENGUINS
5:30 PM BOSTON GLOBE SPORTSPLUS "B" {HD} (DB)
6:30 PM BOSTON GLOBE SPORTSPLUS "B" {HD} (R)
10:00 PM NESN SPORTSDESK {HD} (L)
11:30 PM NESN SPORTSDESK {HD}

3/31/07

5:00 – 9:00 AM NESN SPORTSDESK {HD}
12:00 PM THE BUZZ {HD} (R)
12:30 PM W.B. MASON PRESENTS BRUINS FACE-OFF {HD} (L)
1:00 PM BOSTON BRUINS HOCKEY {HD} (L)
ATLANTA THRASHERS VS. BRUINS
3:30 PM GCE PRESENTS BRUINS OVERTIME {HD} (L)
10:00 PM NESN SPORTSDESK {HD} (L)
10:30 PM RUBBER BISCUIT {HD} (DB)
11:00 PM NESN SPORTSDESK {HD}


----------



## kbuente

I think whether or not we can see a game on ESPN is whether or not ESPN is airing it as an exclusive game of the week, etc and forcing other networks NOT to televise it. I'm thinking of the Sunday night game of the week, for example. 

ESPN has the rights to Sunday night baseball and prevents other channels from carrying the same game. That's what I understand anyhow.

But sometimes ESPN carries an afternoon game during the week---and my local RSN or WGN carries the Cubs too, for example and more than likely I have to tune into my RSN or WGN to see the game.

Gone are the days of watching EVERY Cubs game on OTA channel 9, but that's not what readers here care about.


----------



## Hound

James Long said:


> Plus it has been going on for nearly seven months .... 40,000 views over 198 days is 202 views per day. Which sounds like a big number, but I'll probably view it three or four times myself today (depending on how many replies it gets).
> 
> 387 replies with people looking back to see if anything new was said.


Yeah, but how many of Dish's 13,000,000 subs actually look at dbstalk.com?
If you took the percentage of Dish subs that actually look at this web site, it
might be a big number.


----------



## Slordak

kbuente said:


> I don't have the upgrade to HD completed yet but are other Cubs' fans able to watch games in HD when they are carried on WGN? Last I checked I didn't think I saw WGN (the local version that is) as part of the local HD from Chicago. Perhaps someone else in Chicago with HD can verify....because even if I can't get CSN in HD than I'd have a chance of seeing at least some games in HD that WGN carry. Otherwise the only Cubs games in HD I see (once installed) will be the ones on ESPN or on Fox.


Only if you have an over the air antenna to receive WGN-DT. If you don't, then no, you won't be able to watch the Cubs or White Sox in high definition when they're on WGN or WCIU.


----------



## tomcrown1

rsn in HD on dish never. Why because Direct TV new owners are locking up all the RSN HD through contracts, making them the only providers outside of your local cable company.


----------



## RAD

tomcrown1 said:


> rsn in HD on dish never. Why because Direct TV new owners are locking up all the RSN HD through contracts, making them the only providers outside of your local cable company.


Source for this info???


----------



## Hound

Slordak said:


> Only if you have an over the air antenna to receive WGN-DT. If you don't, then no, you won't be able to watch the Cubs or White Sox in high definition when they're on WGN or WCIU.


I put up an antenna a couple of years ago to specifically watch the Phillies OTA on CW Channel 57 in HD. If you are a die hard fan and forked out the money for a
big screen HDTV, it is well worth it. For example in 2007, the Phillies are broadcasting 43 games OTA with about one half in HD. Neither Dish or my local
cable company carries the HD CW channel. I recently switched to Verizon and they
have it, so I do not really need my antenna anymore. Directv also now carries the
HD CW Phila channel.


----------



## jldhawk

Here's some MORE programming to prove that there is HD Content out there on HD RSN's



> Tuesday, March 27, 2007
> MLB N.Y. Yankees vs. Minnesota Twins 1:00 PM ESPNHD (720p)
> NHL Florida Panthers vs. Tampa Bay Lightning (Regional) 7:00 PM Sun Sports (720p)
> NCAABB NCAA Women's Basketball Championships 7:00 PM ESPNHD (720p)
> NCAABB NIT Tournament -- MSG - Semi #1 7:00 PM ESPN2HD (720p)
> NBA Indiana Pacers vs. Cleveland Cavaliers (Regional) 7:00 PM FSN Ohio (720p)
> NHL Pittsburgh Penguins vs. Washington Capitals (Regional) 7:00 PM CSN (1080i)
> NBA Cleveland Cavaliers vs. Indiana Pacers 7:00 PM NBA/INHD (1080i)
> NHL Ottawa Senators vs. Boston Bruins (Regional) 7:30 PM NESN (1080i)
> NHL N.J. Devils vs. N.Y. Islanders 7:30 PM Versus (1080i)
> NCAABB NCAA Women's Basketball Championships 9:00 PM ESPNHD (720p)
> NHL Vancouver Canucks vs. Colorado Avalanche (Regional) 9:00 PM Altitude (1080i)
> NCAABB NIT Tournament -- MSG - Semi #2 9:30 PM ESPN2HD (720p)
> 
> Wednesday, March 28, 2007
> MLB Atlanta Braves vs. New York Mets 1:00 PM ESPNHD (720p)
> NBA Philadelphia 76ers vs. Washington Wizards (Regional) 7:00 PM CSN (1080i)
> NHL Carolina Hurricanes vs. Philadelphia Flyers (Regional) 7:00 PM CSN (1080i)
> NBA Orlando Magic vs. Boston Celtics (Regional) 7:30 PM FSN NE (1080i)
> NBA Indiana Pacers vs. N.J. Nets (Regional) 7:30 PM YES (1080i)
> NBA Houston Rockets vs. L.A. Clippers 10:00 PM ESPNHD (720p)
> NBA Seattle Supersonics vs. Denver Nuggets (Regional) 10:00 PM Altitude (1080i)
> 
> Thursday, March 29, 2007
> NCAABB NIT Tournament -- MSG - Championship 7:00 PM ESPNHD (720p)
> NHL Pittsburgh Penguins vs. Boston Bruins (Regional) 7:00 PM NESN (1080i)
> NHL Calgary Flames vs. Minnesota Wild (Regional) 8:00 PM FSN N (720p)
> NBA Detroit Pistons vs. Chicago Bulls 8:00 PM TNT-HD (1080i)
> NHL Detroit Red Wings vs. Nashville Predators 8:00 PM HDNet (1080i)
> NCAABB 2007 College Slam Dunk & 3 Point Contest 9:00 PM ESPNHD (720p)
> NHL Colorado Avalanche vs. Phoenix Coyotes (Regional) 9:00 PM FSN AZ (720p)
> NBA Phoenix Suns vs. Golden State Warriors 10:30 PM TNT-HD (1080i)
> 
> Friday, March 30, 2007
> MLB N.Y. Yankees vs. Detroit Tigers 1:00 PM ESPNHD (720p)
> NBA Boston Celtics vs. Philadelphia 76ers (Regional) 7:00 PM CSN (1080i)
> NBA Toronto Raptors vs. Washington Wizards (Regional) 7:00 PM CSN (1080i)
> NHL Washington Capitals vs. Florida Panthers (Regional) 7:30 PM FSN FL (720p)
> NBA Indiana Pacers vs. Orlando Magic 8:00 PM ESPNHD (720p)
> NBA N.J. Nets vs. Detroit Pistons (Regional) 8:00 PM FSN D (720p)
> MLB Seattle Mariners vs. Chicago Cubs (Local) 10:00 PM WGN (1080i)
> NBA Houston Rockets vs. L.A. Lakers 10:30 PM ESPNHD (720p)
> NBA L.A. Clippers vs. Sacramento Kings (Regional) 10:30 PM CSN (1080i)
> NHL Phoenix Coyotes vs. San Jose Sharks (Regional) 10:30 PM FSN BA (1080i)
> MLB L.A. Angels vs. L.A. Dodgers (Local) 10:40 PM KCAL (1080i)
> 
> Saturday, March 31, 2007
> NHL Atlanta Thrashers vs. Boston Bruins (Regional) 1:00 PM NESN (1080i)
> NHL Minnesota Wild vs. Colorado Avalanche (Regional) 3:00 PM Altitude (1080i)
> NBA Cleveland Cavaliers vs Chicago Bulls 3:00 PM ESPNHD (720p)
> NBA Chicago Bulls vs. Cleveland Cavaliers (Regional) 3:00 PM FSN Ohio (720p)
> NBA Cleveland Cavaliers vs. Chicago Bulls (Local) 3:00 PM WGN (1080i)
> Golf Shell Houston Open - 3rd Round - Redstone Golf Club 3:00 PM NBC (1080i)
> Futbol Barcelona vs. Deportivo 3:58 PM WorldsportHD (1080i)
> MLB Cleveland Indians vs. St. Louis Cardinals 5:30 PM ESPNHD (720p)
> NCAABB NCAA Tournament - Final Four - Ohio State vs. Georgetown 6:00 PM CBS (1080i)
> Auto Racing NHRA Qualifying -- Baytown 7:00 PM ESPN2HD (720p)
> NHL N.Y. Rangers vs. Philadelphia Flyers (Regional) 7:00 PM CSN (1080i)
> NBA Philadelphia 76ers vs. N.J. Nets (Regional) 7:30 PM YES (1080i)
> NHL Dallas Stars vs. Nashville Predators 8:00 PM HDNet (1080i)
> NCAABB NCAA Tournament - Final Four - Florida vs. UCLA 8:30 PM CBS (1080i)
> 
> Sunday, April 1, 2007
> NHL Detroit Red Wings vs. Columbus Blue Jackets (Regional) 1:00 PM NBC (1080i)
> NBA Miami Heat vs. Detroit Pistons 1:00 PM ABC (720p)
> NHL L.A. Kings vs. San Jose Sharks (Regional) 1:00 PM NBC (1080i)
> Auto Racing NASCAR Nextel Cup - DIRECTV 500 - Martinsville Speedway 2:00 PM FOX (720p)
> Golf Shell Houston Open - Final Round - Redstone Golf Club 3:00 PM NBC (1080i)
> NBA Dallas Mavericks vs. Phoenix Suns 3:30 PM ABC (720p)
> Auto Racing NHRA from Baytown TX 4:00 PM ESPN2HD (720p)
> NBA Minnesota Timberwolves vs. Orlando Magic (Regional) 6:00 PM Sun Sports (720p)
> NBA Cleveland Cavaliers vs. Boston Celtics (Regional) 6:00 PM FSN NE (1080i)
> NCAABB NCAA Womens Basketball Championships 7:00 PM ESPNHD (720p)
> NHL Toronto Maple Leafs vs. N.Y. Rangers (Regional) 7:00 PM MSG (1080i)
> MLB N.Y. Mets vs. St. Louis Cardinals 8:00 PM ESPN2HD (720p)
> NCAABB NCAA Womens Basketball Championships 9:30 PM ESPNHD (720p)


----------



## Rob Glasser

Hound said:


> I put up an antenna a couple of years ago to specifically watch the Phillies OTA on CW Channel 57 in HD. If you are a die hard fan and forked out the money for a
> big screen HDTV, it is well worth it. For example in 2007, the Phillies are broadcasting 43 games OTA with about one half in HD....


Lucky you. The Seattle Mariners also broadcast some games on our local CW station, which I get in HD via OTA, but they don't actually produce or broadcast them in HD, only SD on their OTA digital station. =( That combined with the fact that DISH still doesn't carry FSN-HD the only Mariners games I get to see in HD are when their are on FOX (not often, and even when they are they are usually not the main game so not always HD), or ESPN (rarely), or in the playoffs (not likely). And like most other markets, FSN-HD is now carried by all of DISH's competition in this market, DirectTV AND Comcast now.

I really thought we'd have them by baseball season, guess not.


----------



## Hound

Rob Glasser said:


> Lucky you. The Seattle Mariners also broadcast some games on our local CW station, which I get in HD via OTA, but they don't actually produce or broadcast them in HD, only SD on their OTA digital station. =( That combined with the fact that DISH still doesn't carry FSN-HD the only Mariners games I get to see in HD are when their are on FOX (not often, and even when they are they are usually not the main game so not always HD), or ESPN (rarely), or in the playoffs (not likely). And like most other markets, FSN-HD is now carried by all of DISH's competition in this market, DirectTV AND Comcast now.
> 
> I really thought we'd have them by baseball season, guess not.


Well it is our good luck in Phila area. All Phillies home games are broadcast in HD and carried on either Comcast Sportsnet Philadelphia HD, which I now have on Verizon, CW 57, Fox, ESPN or ESPN2, and local Phila CBS (2 games in 2007). Plus Comcast Sportsnet Philadelphia broadcasts some away games in HD (e.g., all games against the Mets in NY) and ESPN, ESPN2 and Fox will have away games in HD.

Courtesy of my OTA antenna in 2006 on CW, I got to see Ryan Howard hit three home runs in one game in HD against the Yankees.


----------



## kbuente

jldhawk said:


> Here's some MORE programming to prove that there is HD Content out there on HD RSN's


MLB Seattle Mariners vs. Chicago Cubs (Local) 10:00 PM WGN (1080i)

I don't think we can get WGN in HD through E*.


----------



## jldhawk

Yes, I realize that, and verses is another channel we do NOT get in HD as well, I was just pointing out all of the RSN's that are on that night after night.
Verses is NOT an RSN.


----------



## James Long

If you've got nothing better to do ...


----------



## gjh3260

jldhawk said:


> Yes, I realize that, and verses is another channel we do NOT get in HD as well, I was just pointing out all of the RSN's that are on that night after night.
> Verses is NOT an RSN.


Definitely the RSN HD programming is out there especially now with the start of MLB. According to my RSN 40+ home games will be broadcast in HD this season. I dont think Charlie can use the lack of RSN HD programming reason anymore with baseball season starting next week.

And if I recall correctly I believe all the Versus NHL games this season are in HD......E* carries Versus but not Versus HD. :nono:


----------



## grooves12

gjh3260 said:


> Definitely the RSN HD programming is out there especially now with the start of MLB. According to my RSN 40+ home games will be broadcast in HD this season. I dont think Charlie can use the lack of RSN HD programming reason anymore with baseball season starting next week.
> 
> And if I recall correctly I believe all the Versus NHL games this season are in HD......E* carries Versus but not Versus HD. :nono:


FSN Bay Area has TONS of HD programming....

Nearly Every Sharks game is carried in HD, you have Giants, A's, Warriors, and College Sports in HD.

There is almost one game on per day in HD pretty much year round.

All I really care about is the Sharks... because hockey in SD is kind of hard to follow.


----------



## SWTESTER

gjh3260 said:


> Definitely the RSN HD programming is out there especially now with the start of MLB. According to my RSN 40+ home games will be broadcast in HD this season. I dont think Charlie can use the lack of RSN HD programming reason anymore with baseball season starting next week.
> 
> And if I recall correctly I believe all the Versus NHL games this season are in HD......E* carries Versus but not Versus HD. :nono:


Yep, thinking about getting Comcast Triple Play for Versus HD. It is pretty useless other than hockey though. Primarily SD w/black bars. I saw it a bit in January before switching to the 622...:hurah:  ..I mean DISH Network.

Come on Charlie, light up those HD RSN's. --before the baseball people switch to D* :nono: say it ain't so...:nono2:


----------



## Taco Lover

Forgive me for not going over all 400+ posts, but what exactly does this thread mean? That RSNs are uplinked? Does that mean they are ready to go whenever E* decides to let the subs have them?

I'm currently with D*, and recently bought an HDTV. I'm pretty sure I want to switch to E* for HD, but I'd love to be watching Giants and Sharks games in HD. So, why won't it happen with E*?


----------



## James Long

Taco Lover said:


> Does that mean they are ready to go whenever E* decides to let the subs have them?


Exactly ... sort of.

The channels have been assigned numbers and satellite space. All they need to do is make sure the content is there and turn them on!


----------



## Taco Lover

James Long said:


> Exactly ... sort of.
> 
> The channels have been assigned numbers and satellite space. All they need to do is make sure the content is there and turn them on!


So what's the problem? I notice on your web page, James, that the RSN comparison is a little lopsided. Does that not mean anything to E*? Jeez.


----------



## tomcrown1

Taco Lover

The RSN for the bay area is owned by fox-----Rubert owns direct tv and fox thus no HD RSN for dish


----------



## Taco Lover

tomcrown1 said:


> Taco Lover
> 
> The RSN for the bay area is owned by fox-----Rubert owns direct tv and fox thus no HD RSN for dish


Wonderful.


----------



## Montyward

tomcrown1 said:


> Taco Lover
> 
> The RSN for the bay area is owned by fox-----Rubert owns direct tv and fox thus no HD RSN for dish


It is not owned entirely by Fox, it is a partnership of Fox (40%) and Cablevision (60%) that was created when the old Sports Channel Pacific was acquired and became Fox Sports Net.

Monty


----------



## jldhawk

Does Direct TV have a RSN package I can buy with an HD package?
I'll drop down to the bare minumum on E* just untill my contract is over if so.
I get Locals in SD, Multi Sport package, NHL Center Ice, and the top 250 HD package with E* now.

If Direct DOES offer all of the FSN's in a package like E* Multi Sport package.
I love all of the College Hockey on those channels, even if they are in SD.
(I watch most of those before bed on my SD TV)


----------



## James Long

Taco Lover said:


> I notice on your web page, James, that the RSN comparison is a little lopsided. Does that not mean anything to E*? Jeez.


A little lopsided ... two SD channels missing (with one, MASN, possibly coming soon). E* doesn't offer the HD feeds yet but they will ... when it makes financial sense to them.


----------



## dave4100

Would that be MASN HD in the Baltimore/D.C. market?


----------



## James Long

SD first. HDs "very very soon" as reported earlier in this thread (and others).
("Very very soon" has been a while an could be a while longer.)


----------



## Hound

Verizon turned on NESN HD in Massachusetts this morning and SNY HD in New
Jersey this morning. I am now gettting three HD RSNs from Verizon in NJ, CSN Phila, YES and SNY. Got tickets just off of home plate for tomorrow's Red Sox-
Phillies game. Gonna see Dice K pitch. Hope springs eternal for Dish subs.


----------



## aaronbud

Reply from my email to Dish re: FSN Bay Area HD:

Aaron,

Thank you for your recent e-mail.

At this time we do not have specific plans for launching Regional Sports
Networks in HD. However, we are currently working very hard to bring the
MLB Extra Innings out of market baseball package to Dish Network
subscribers. We will post updated information to www.dishnetwork.com as
soon as it is available.

If you would like to discuss your concerns further, you may contact me.
My hours are 11:00am to 7:30pm (MST) Tues-Sat.

Thanks
Angeline Romero
Executive Communications
EchoStar Satellite, L.L.C. dba DISH Network

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] 
Sent: Thursday, March 29, 2007 2:14 PM
To: CEO
Subject: FSN Bay Area HD

Hi there.

Loyal Dish subscriber since 1997. Any chance of seeing any Giants or A's
games in HD on Dish?
Also, what is the latest on the Extra Innings deal? Time's running
out........

Thank you,

Aaron Lewis
Sacramento, Ca.
Big Dish fan, Bigger Giants fan.....


----------



## RAD

You should edit out the contact info from your post.


----------



## JimFunk

DTV is really giving it to Dish with their HD Sports commercial with the Entourage cast. A real smack in the face for all the subscribers as well. :nono: Dish are such liars when they say that HD RSN is not that big, but somehow DTV is spending tons of cash trying to lock in those subs.


----------



## grooves12

Did you respond back... personally I think MLB EI should be on the back burner compared to MLB EI... but I understand they are on the clock. How many out of market sports fans are there?? I'm guessing 90% of sports fans are mostly interested in the local team in the market they live in. So they would get more benefit by offering the local team in HD vs. Out of Market teams (at significant extra cost) in SD.

I'm hoping that the MLB EI deal fails, because if it does, Dish's only slim hope of keeping any sports fans around is to get RSN's in HD. I'm SICK of watching the Sharks in SD, and if this isn't resolved by next season I WILL switch to another provider.

By the way, what the hell is up with NHL on NBC?!?!? The covered the first 10 minutes of today's sharks games with GOLF!!! Then it wasn't even in HD. If i'm going to be subjucted to their piss poor announcers, the game should at least be in HD!



aaronbud said:


> Reply from my email to Dish re: FSN Bay Area HD:
> 
> Aaron,
> 
> Thank you for your recent e-mail.
> 
> At this time we do not have specific plans for launching Regional Sports
> Networks in HD. However, we are currently working very hard to bring the
> MLB Extra Innings out of market baseball package to Dish Network
> subscribers. We will post updated information to www.dishnetwork.com as
> soon as it is available.
> 
> If you would like to discuss your concerns further, you may contact me.
> My hours are 11:00am to 7:30pm (MST) Tues-Sat.
> 
> Thanks
> Angeline Romero
> Executive Communications
> EchoStar Satellite, L.L.C. dba DISH Network
> 
> -----Original Message-----
> From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]]
> Sent: Thursday, March 29, 2007 2:14 PM
> To: CEO
> Subject: FSN Bay Area HD
> 
> Hi there.
> 
> Loyal Dish subscriber since 1997. Any chance of seeing any Giants or A's
> games in HD on Dish?
> Also, what is the latest on the Extra Innings deal? Time's running
> out........
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Aaron Lewis
> Sacramento, Ca.
> Big Dish fan, Bigger Giants fan.....


----------



## harsh

JimFunk said:


> Dish are such liars when they say that HD RSN is not that big, but somehow DTV is spending tons of cash trying to lock in those subs.


Maybe Dish is right. Look who is adding more suscribers.

DirecTV is demonstrating a tendency towards being a one trick pony.


----------



## Hound

harsh said:


> Maybe Dish is right. Look who is adding more suscribers.
> 
> DirecTV is demonstrating a tendency towards being a one trick pony.


HD RSNs is not a priority to Dish, because Dish is not participating in the HD
boom among middle america. Dish did not reveal the number of HD subscribers
that it has, which is a tell tale sign. Dish is not participating, because its HD
package is the most expensive of any multi video provider and it does not
include HD RSNs. If you check out dslreports.com, subs are jumping to Verizon
from Dish, Directv and digital cable, as soon as NESN HD or SNY HD was turned on.

On Saturday afternoon, I watched Dice K at Citizens Bank Park. He does not really
bring it as his fastball topped out at 89 on the Verizon Fios Fast Scoreboard radar
gun. However, he was fooling the batters and getting strikeouts. Made a mistake to Burrell that was crushed for a two run homer. Howard almost hit one out in first inning with two runners on base that were walked, but he got under it and the center fielder caught it on the warning track in front of the 409 sign in left center. He will not get away with mistakes like he did in Japan. The jury is out
on him. Have to see how he does the 2nd or 3rd time he sees a team. 
But then I went home and watched the Flyers vs Rangers in HD on CSN HD,
and recorded the Sixers vs Nets on YES HD, and watched that immediately after
in HD. The Verizon DVR worked flawlessly.

Dish with its expensive HD package and 622 DVR, which is above average, (but not the greatest thing since sliced bread) risks being a haven for HD videophiles who have little interest in professional baseball, ice hockey or basketball.

In central NJ, subs have a choice of four HD multivideoproviders, Dish, Directv,
digital cable or Verizon. Directv, digital cable and Verizon all provide YES HD and
other RSNs in HD and charge less than Dish. Where is Charlie passing the savings
on to Dish subs by not providing YES HD and other HD RSNs ???


----------



## Mr.72

grooves12 said:


> How many out of market sports fans are there?? I'm guessing 90% of sports fans are mostly interested in the local team in the market they live in. So they would get more benefit by offering the local team in HD vs. Out of Market teams (at significant extra cost) in SD.


They wouldn't get more benefit. Their customers may get more benefit, but to Dish, where's the money in offering HD RSNs?

I think this is what it all comes down to. Dish is rolling the dice as to whether they are going to lose customers over not offering HD RSNs. Either they are going to lose customers, or customers are going to be willing (made) to pay more for HD RSNs. Until one of those two things shows signs of happening, I think we all can expect the status quo.

Look. Historically here's what happens. [insert name of tv provider] offers some level of service, continually reduces quality and adds reasonably useless channels to pad the channel count, and then stratifies the product offering so that anything people are willing to pay a little extra for will be an add-on or upgrade package. Rarely have they ever added anything meaningful with no extra cost. In fact, the long-winded existence of this thread probably is more evidence than anything that Dish really can expect to increase the costs when they add the RSNs.

I don't know how it's going to shake out but I suspect the RSNs will eventually be moved into some kind of sports add-on pack and we will all lose even SD RSNs unless we upgrade. Then we will get HD RSNs as well as SD. This will happen as soon as Dish thinks they have more to gain in terms of dollars, vs. how many subscribers they will lose.

If FIOS were offered here when I made the switch at the beginning of March, I would be a FIOS subscriber. These are basically utility-model companies (including Verizon ... of course) and this market does not make quick changes. I find it amazing that cable companies are still in business but the fact they have hung on so long indicates that Dish & DirecTV can probably keep running business as usual for another decade before it really begins to impact their customer base. FCC regs and other things that have to be satisfied in order to bring on a new service product for any kind of data/voice/video/comm service in the USA make this an incredibly slow process that is almost immune to innovation. About the only legitimate possibility that is on the horizon right now would be tv delivery over the internet. We'll see how that works out. Obviously all of the content providers are going to be reluctant to change the status quo. This is an industry that is very risk-averse.


----------



## Hound

I don't know how it's going to shake out but I suspect the RSNs will eventually be moved into some kind of sports add-on pack and we will all lose even SD RSNs unless we upgrade. 

The reason RSNs are not in a sports add-on pack is that in order to enter into a carriage agreement with an RSN, there is a universal requirement that the
RSN be placed in the multi video provider's most basic tier of service. For cable that
is generally 90% of subs or what cable calls expanded basic. For Dish, the RSNs
have agreed to be carried in 100 Plus. For Directv it is called Choice.


----------



## harsh

Hound said:


> For Directv it is called Choice.


The RSNs have no HD feed in many areas and not all of them are small. There's a certain inequity in giving New York subscribers two or three HD sports nets for free while I don't get but a few pro games.

I suspect that Dish will go to a sports package about the same time that DirecTV offers HD RSNs in their national package. Right now, that's looking like next fall.


----------



## James Long

AT200 is only around 75% of E* subscribers.
The RSNs are not available in AT100 (E*'s most basic package) ...


----------



## Hound

harsh said:


> The RSNs have no HD feed in many areas and not all of them are small. There's a certain inequity in giving New York subscribers two or three HD sports nets for free while I don't get but a few pro games.
> 
> I suspect that Dish will go to a sports package about the same time that DirecTV offers HD RSNs in their national package. Right now, that's looking like next fall.


In a national business, there will always be some sort of inequity. A real challenge
for Dish is the entrance of Verizon into 10 states, because in those states,
Dish is going to end up as the highest priced HD provider. One phenomenon of
Verizon is that cable prices go down. So in some states, Comcast is more
than Dish and other states, Comcast is less. But Dish has one national price.
Even Verizon has different prices in different states.

Dish by not providing HD RSNs is throwing in the towel in many markets. But it
is a clear sign that Dish is not participating in Middle America's HD boom.


----------



## PhilAce

I just saw FSMW today in my guide on channel 368.


----------



## Hound

Here is an article from CNN Money regarding
Verizon adding NESN HD in Massachusetts.

Verizon already has over 270,000 subs in
just 40 Massachusetts communities!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

http://money.cnn.com/news/newsfeeds/articles/prnewswire/NYM50502042007-1.htm

HD RSNs are important in the multivideo provider business.


----------



## kdwebsol

PhilAce said:


> I just saw FSMW today in my guide on channel 368.


Today is the 2nd. April fools was yesterday.

Ken


----------



## grooves12

kdwebsol said:


> Today is the 2nd. April fools was yesterday.
> 
> Ken


Maybe today is the day... there is another report that FSN RM is live as well.


----------



## Hound

grooves12 said:


> Maybe today is the day... there is another report that FSN RM is live as well.


Cool


----------



## Mikey

grooves12 said:


> Maybe today is the day... there is another report that FSN RM is live as well.


And JohnH confirms it.

See it here.


----------



## kdwebsol

If this is true then it is fantastic news! For us in New England we still will not be able to see the Red Sox games because NESN does not have an uplink place holder.

But at least some of you can finally enjoy your local teams in HD. I am so jealous......

This is long overdue!

Ken


----------



## James Long

Comcast Sports Net Chicago is the one I'm waiting for ....
I'll check for FSN MW when I get home, but most real sports on that channel is blacked out for me.


----------



## Presence

364 FOXRM HD
368 FOXMW HD

VERY nice, and looks great!


----------



## pricej

Watching the Mariners on FSN NW and broadcasters advertised that all of the Mariners home games would be broadcast in HD. They even listed the channels for each of the service providers...426 for Dish.

Though it hasn't happen yet...is this a sign that E* will turn the feed on soon?

Or am I just being a bit too optimistic?


----------



## JohnH

426 is SD,


----------



## rustamust

Just finished watching the Rockies in HD on FOXRM ch 364 (129/08) PQ was great and not a single dropout during the 4 innings I watched. So I guess all the neg posters from the past will jump on and praise Dish for job well done but about time. I thank Charlie for starting with the home team game and hope others follow in each of the RSN areas.


----------



## goldenbear

paging through the HD channels tonight and there it is: FOXRM! So dish realizes baseball season is here. Of course, pro basketball and hockey are on Altitude, so hopefully they can show HD nuggets and avs too. Not sure why FOX MW is showing up on my guide (it's a blank screen) because most all HD will be pro sports and therefore blacked out out of home market area.


----------



## heisman

James Long said:


> Comcast Sports Net Chicago is the one I'm waiting for ....


Same here JL. I'll switch to 100+ the second they add it. How can they deny me while I'm holding $5 a month over their heads?


----------



## James Long

heisman said:


> Same here JL. I'll switch to 100+ the second they add it. How can they deny me while I'm holding $5 a month over their heads?


Unlike the FSN RSNs, Comcast actually has a 24/7 HD channel ...
I don't know how much of the schedule IS HD, but it will be interesting to see if E* just carries the full feed or only gives them the bandwidth when a game is on. I hope that (with all the RSNs) E* passes everything HD that they receive.

It shouldn't be hard. FSN isn't 100% HD games ... E* only has to worry about carrying the games FSN puts in HD, not every game. That helps them share the transponder space.


----------



## lionsrule

is there a list of the hd fsn's that have been uplinked (yes, I know that most of them are/have been considered "place holders")?

I ask only because I would like to know if foxdetroit is one of them? If so, what is abreviation? FSNDET? Currently, direct has fox det in HD but ONLY if you are in the detroit DMA, essentially screwing the majority of michigan and northern ohio/indiana. What are dish's plans with this region?


----------



## James Long

lionsrule said:


> is there a list of the hd fsn's that have been uplinked


http://ekb.dbstalk.com/dishlist.htm

*On 129°*
Comcast Sports Net. West (Sacramento) CSNWS	359
Altitude Sports & Entertainment ALTUD	360
Fox Sports Net Prime Ticket PRIME	361
*Fox Sports Rocky Mountain FOXRM 364*
Fox Sports Arizona FOXAZ 365
Fox Sports Southwest FOXSW 366
Fox Sports West FOXW 367
*Fox Sports Midwest FOXMW 368*
Fox Sports Bay Area FOXBA 369
Fox Sports South FOXS 370
Comcast Sports Net CSNMA 374 (also on 61.5°)
Fox Sports Northwest FOXNW	376
Comcast Sports Net. Chicago CSNCH 379
Fox Sports North Minnesota	FOXN 386
Sports South SPSOU 387

*On 61.5°*
MSG - Madison Square Garden Network MSG 362
Fox Sports New York FOXNY 363
Sun Sports SUN 372
Fox Sports Florida FOXFL 373
Comcast Sports Net CSNMA 374 (also on 129°)
Fox Sports New England FOXNE 385
Sports Net New York SNY 388

(I hope I copied that right. Thanks to JohnH, digiblur and others for reporting such things and TNGTony for keeping it all straight.)


----------



## grooves12

Ok, currently on 129 they are all uplinked on TP 8... yes, there is a possibility of transponder sharing with the RSN's as they are not full time HD programming, but if you assume they can only get 4 programs to show at once, they are going to need more transponders. In fact there are probably going to be times where 75% or more of the RSN's have HD programming at the same time, as game times tend to start at about the same time across the leagues. Especially at times of the year like now, where you have Baseball, Basketball, and Hockey all airing games.

How many transponders are currently unused on 129??


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Unless they make some changes... with some channels exclusive to 129 and others exclusive to 61.5, they will not be able to market a multi-sport pack that gives anyone access to all the RSNs in HD.

All I really want is FSNS... but if others were available to me I might watch from time to time. I might even be willing to go multi-sport for the HD "wow" factor of other games... but they'll have to do some shuffling around to accomplish that since most of us have either 129 or 61.5 and not both... Even worse in markets like mine that have our locals on 118.7, we have a + Dish and are already looking at 4 satellite locations, so getting a 5th location to see both 129 and 61.5 becomes fun.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

grooves12 said:


> Ok, currently on 129 they are all uplinked on TP 8... yes, there is a possibility of transponder sharing with the RSN's as they are not full time HD programming, but if you assume they can only get 4 programs to show at once, they are going to need more transponders. In fact there are probably going to be times where 75% or more of the RSN's have HD programming at the same time, as game times tend to start at about the same time across the leagues. Especially at times of the year like now, where you have Baseball, Basketball, and Hockey all airing games.
> 
> How many transponders are currently unused on 129??


With the new MPEG4 encoders, Dish is doing 6 HD per transponder for some channels... not sure how that changes your calculations, but worth considering.


----------



## James Long

There is at least one empty transponder on 129° ... recently emptied when LA locals went MPEG4, IIRC.

HDMe is correct in that E* can do 6 MPEG4 HDs per transponder. I suspect we will not see more than five active at a time to allow a little extra bandwidth for sports and to allow for the slate channel for the "off air" channels.

Noting most HD RSNs are part time channels that live and die only for HD broadcasts the most likely content on those channels will be professional sports which are likely to be blacked out outside of their own broadcast area. While these channels are apparently available to multi-sports viewers It may be a while before any HD appears that would be viewable outside of the normal "home" market. The split between 129° and 61.5° becomes a moot point until something that can be seen out of market is shown in HD.


----------



## grooves12

James Long said:


> There is at least one empty transponder on 129° ... recently emptied when LA locals went MPEG4, IIRC.
> 
> HDMe is correct in that E* can do 6 MPEG4 HDs per transponder. I suspect we will not see more than five active at a time to allow a little extra bandwidth for sports and to allow for the slate channel for the "off air" channels.
> 
> Noting most HD RSNs are part time channels that live and die only for HD broadcasts the most likely content on those channels will be professional sports which are likely to be blacked out outside of their own broadcast area. While these channels are apparently available to multi-sports viewers It may be a while before any HD appears that would be viewable outside of the normal "home" market. The split between 129° and 61.5° becomes a moot point until something that can be seen out of market is shown in HD.


Exactly, even if all HD's were currently available and offered in a multi-sports package... out of market viewers would see exactly ZERO new HD programming, because of the blackout rules in effect due to the contracts with the leagues. So, it would be a waste of time to try to make them availableto everyone at this point. (Which is why DirecTV has taken this a step further and went ahead and put HD RSN's on spot beams.)


----------



## James Long

E* has left the door open for the future when non-blacked out content will be available. ConUS also allows them to cover the entire market ... by using spotbeams D* is not covering everyone who isn't blacked out with their signal. E* should not have that problem.


----------



## goldenbear

FSN does have national HD content in college football and college basketball.... one disadvantage spot-beaming the local RSN is that often (in my case FSN RM) does not show the national FSN telecast and shows some local college content such as hockey or even high school football playoffs. Anyone who has the sports pack knows no pro sports when signing up (or finds that out quickly) but if I get those national college HD broadcasts regardless of what the local RSN is doing, then I'm going be happy. It does seem like a waste of bandwidth to have mirrored HD programming on over 50% of the FSN's though. If dish can handle all RSN's in HD, then they could (hopefully) use those same feeds in their nba, nhl, soccer, and #@$ing MLB packages instead of having separate channels with the season ticket content.


----------



## James Long

The HD RSNs are set up with special channel numbers for the season ticket packages. (Of course, none available.)


----------



## jldhawk

YES, I have NHL Center Ice, but NOT MLB EI. I am not able to see the St Louis Baseball game, Blacked out, but I would assume if the Blues were playing Hockey on that channel, I would see that???? On that channel????


----------



## caesar4831

James Long said:


> Comcast Sports Net Chicago is the one I'm waiting for ....
> I'll check for FSN MW when I get home, but most real sports on that channel is blacked out for me.


Just wondering if I will be able to receive the new RSN's in HD with my 811 or do I have to upgrade?

Thanks,

C


----------



## James Long

A VIP receiver (ViP622 DVR, ViP211 or 411) is required for new HD channels.

Sorry!


----------



## IowaStateFan

James Long said:


> A VIP receiver (ViP622 DVR, ViP211 or 411) is required for new HD channels.
> 
> Sorry!


So Tuesday finally got here!!! Now I have a reason to dump my POS 921 and upgrade to the 622, though I'll have to get permission from She Who Must Be Obeyed.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Yep... it is Tuesday (on Wednesday) and FSN South is live on 370. Nothing but the blank slate on there... but it is up. I'll be interested to see what is on when there is something. Unfortunately I don't watch baseball... so it might be a moot channel for me to have until after the summer... but glad to see it up and on.


----------



## jldhawk

IowaStateFan said:


> So Tuesday finally got here!!! Now I have a reason to dump my POS 921 and upgrade to the 622, though I'll have to get permission from *She Who Must Be Obeyed*.


You crazy Cyclone fans....
Did you know that Domestic violence goes up in Nebraska after a Husker loss?

I'm not seeing anything on ANY of these channels except for the Dish HD Logo.
I am wondering when I will see anything.
I have Multi sport package, 250 Gold HD
NHL Center Ice.....


----------



## Skates

James Long said:


> A VIP receiver (ViP622 DVR, ViP211 or 411) is required for new HD channels.
> 
> Sorry!


Good timing - I'm swapping out my 811 for a 211 in two weeks.


----------



## Dish Cubfan

James Long said:


> Comcast Sports Net Chicago is the one I'm waiting for ....
> I'll check for FSN MW when I get home, but most real sports on that channel is blacked out for me.


After all of this and no Comcast Sportsnet Chicago... depression is setting in, but cub fans are used to that


----------



## James Long

You could always buy the team ... Never good to hear that your team is for sale. I hope it stays the "Chicago" Cubs.


----------



## Skates

James Long said:


> You could always buy the team ... Never good to hear that your team is for sale. I hope it stays the "Chicago" Cubs.


It better. Otherwise, my annual "Cubs Weekend" in Chicago isn't going to make much sense.


----------



## chriscpmtmp

So if I'm in the Detroit area, I can't just pick up the sports pack to get Tigers games in HD from the visitors RSN if that is in HD? So far I've seen no mention of FSN Detroit in HD. Chris



goldenbear said:


> FSN does have national HD content in college football and college basketball.... one disadvantage spot-beaming the local RSN is that often (in my case FSN RM) does not show the national FSN telecast and shows some local college content such as hockey or even high school football playoffs. Anyone who has the sports pack knows no pro sports when signing up (or finds that out quickly) but if I get those national college HD broadcasts regardless of what the local RSN is doing, then I'm going be happy. It does seem like a waste of bandwidth to have mirrored HD programming on over 50% of the FSN's though. If dish can handle all RSN's in HD, then they could (hopefully) use those same feeds in their nba, nhl, soccer, and #@$ing MLB packages instead of having separate channels with the season ticket content.


----------



## James Long

Blackout rules prohibit you from watching the game on the opposing team's RSN.


----------



## dclaryjr

James Long said:


> Blackout rules prohibit you from watching the game on the opposing team's RSN.


There must be a loophole in that rule because the local Time-Warner showed the Astros-Cardinals on FSN locally eventhough the came was carried on FSN-Midwest. And I believe someone told me (in another thread) that while I was complaining I couldn't see it on 416 (FoxSW) that it was available on an alternate channel.


----------



## JohnH

dclaryjr said:


> There must be a loophole in that rule because the local Time-Warner showed the Astros-Cardinals on FSN locally eventhough the came was carried on FSN-Midwest. And I believe someone told me (in another thread) that while I was complaining I couldn't see it on 416 (FoxSW) that it was available on an alternate channel.


I doubt a loophole, but rather a FSN Southwest Alternate feed was used by your cable and the same Alternate was available on E*.


----------



## saltrek

The ALT channel would be an alternate channel that also covers the state of Texas. It would not have been the FSNMW broadcast. FSNSW has split coverage for Spurs/Mavs/Rockets and Rangers/Astros. If they are telecasting more than one event, one of the broadcasts has to be bumped to the ALT channel. Your local cable company (since it is local) can choose the one broadcast that is available to its area and always show it on the same channel - negating the need for an "ALT" channel.

Edit: JohnH beat me to it - this is the longer winded version


----------



## dclaryjr

saltrek said:


> The ALT channel would be an alternate channel that also covers the state of Texas. It would not have been the FSNMW broadcast.


So are you saying that the announcing team that I watch for a 'Stros-Cards game would be a different one that someone who is watching on FSNMW?


----------



## saltrek

Yes - you should be getting the Astros announcing team, not the Cards announcers.


----------



## dclaryjr

goldenbear said:


> FSN does have national HD content in college football and college basketball....


This brings up a question. The fact is that I don't watch FSN very much until college football season comes around. Sometimes we get Texas games on FSN. So some of the time are those games national rather than regional? If so, would I be able to watch it on Fox-Florida eventhough I'm in Texas (it's the only RSN HD I get)?


----------



## dclaryjr

Just when I thought I was getting a handle on how the RSNs work, I realize that am out of my element. I was much better off in high school taking Greek and Latin. 

So let's see--my local newspaper says FSN is showing the Devil Rays-Rangers game. So I tune to 416 to see what it says. Well they're showing the Mavericks and I'm blacked out. So I figure maybe they'll give me the Rangers on one of the alternates. No luck. I happen to stop by the one RSN in HD I get - FSN Florida - and they're showing the Ranger game. But of course, I'm blacked out. I notice that one of the alternate games is Spurs playing in San Antonio--two hours up the road. Surely they'll let me see that. No way. So I figure the hell with it--I'll go look through some HD channels and see if I can find anything. I get to 9465, HDEV1  and the listing says Clippers versus Dallas. WTF!? So I select it and I get basketball in HD and the score line at the top of the screen says I'm watching FSN Southwest!!!

I give up. I'll watch baseball when it comes on ESPN.

This would be a good time to watch the Sopranos episode I recorded yesterday.


----------



## chriscpmtmp

James Long said:


> Blackout rules prohibit you from watching the game on the opposing team's RSN.


I figured as much.

How about this, tonight's Wings game is on Versus in HD, and is set to be blacked out in Detroit because of FSN Detroit - which i still don't get. I was considering going over to my brother-in-laws for the games, where he does have FSN-Detroit in HD. However, he tells me that only the home game sin the regular season were HD. This is an away game. Are the away game in HD during the playoffs?


----------



## Mikey

dclaryjr said:


> This brings up a question. The fact is that I don't watch FSN very much until college football season comes around. Sometimes we get Texas games on FSN. So some of the time are those games national rather than regional? If so, would I be able to watch it on Fox-Florida eventhough I'm in Texas (it's the only RSN HD I get)?


As I understand it, FSN has an agreement with the Big-12 and the Pac-10 for national coverage on FSN. I was able to see a USC/UCLA baseball game on FSN Prime last night, from here in Oklahoma.


----------



## aaronbud

FSN Bay Area is running spots during the Giants games now telling viewers which channels to find the games on whether its FSN, FSN+, or FSN HD. Comcast and Direct both have FSN HD. Kinda sad Charlie is so cheap! C'mon Charlie, we all want HD RSN's!!!


----------



## elbodude

aaronbud said:


> FSN Bay Area is running spots during the Giants games now telling viewers which channels to find the games on whether its FSN, FSN+, or FSN HD. Comcast and Direct both have FSN HD. Kinda sad Charlie is so cheap! C'mon Charlie, we all want HD RSN's!!!


Yeah! They also black out the HD Sharks playoff games on Vs. HD when FSN SD is carrying them. They are really pissing me off!! :nono:


----------



## tomcrown1

Instead of getting mad you can always go with Comcast or Direct Tv if sports is that important.


----------



## grooves12

elbodude said:


> Yeah! They also black out the HD Sharks playoff games on Vs. HD when FSN SD is carrying them. They are really pissing me off!! :nono:


Monday's game was not blacked out for me on Versus HD...

Although I watched it in SD anyways, because I prefer Randy Hahn and Marty McSorley.


----------



## aaronbud

elbodude said:


> Yeah! They also black out the HD Sharks playoff games on Vs. HD when FSN SD is carrying them. They are really pissing me off!! :nono:


Does dish have .vs HD? What channel is it?


----------



## James Long

E* has been airing VS HD hockey games on NHL HD channel 9463.


----------

